# >>Cabinet FINALLY together :)<< 'In my Dreams, I see Palettes of Green'



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey Guys, 
this is my first journal, and so is a big step for me, Into the world of Constant updates 
I've taken some inspiration, and looked at some peoples advice on here closely - thanks!

So here we go.

My aim is to create a rock based setup, using Ryuoh (sick of typing 'you' then having to delete it and write 'yuo'!  )
my actual plant selection is yet to be decided on, Ive got the tropica catalouge here and will be making a selection soon. Anyone got any suggestions for plants that wold look great in this setup.

Ive placed some hardscape into position, and I'm going to leave it a few days to see if I continue to find it looking okay, or make moderations if I need to. I have decided on this hardscape shown below in a few photos, I plant to fill in the front where Ive left it bare with 'La plata' sand, also shown below;
(sorry for image quality!   )

At Range:






At Range After 2 weeks :









From above: (Leaving a good amount of planting room  )









Front;





Left Side Detail:





Right Side: (Not sure on the Largest rock placement yet    )





Sand: 






Overall, I am fairly happy with the outcome. The rock formation, just off centre on the left I believe gives good depth to the scape. 
AS stated above the 'Tall' Ryuoh stone seems a little out of place, but I think that can be overcome with the addition of Large crypts such as 'Balansae' Pouring over from behind and shouldered with a couple of other varieties.
Will also consider the addition of manzy to the setup, as I bought a shed load from hoggie 

*Specifications*

Tank - 600mm x 400mm x 400mm

Cabinet - Will be an ADA Homebrew when I get round to it 

Substrate - ADA Amazonia Powder ( 9 - 12L) + La Plata Sand (2kg)

Hardscape - ADA Ryuoh Stone (12kg)

Lighting - 1 TMC Grobeam 1000ND Tile,  Mounted on TMC Rail & Brackets.

Ferts. - Will be Dosing EI once I run out of TPN & TPN+.

Co2 - Pressurized JBL set.

Flora - TBD

Fauna - Rummy nose Tetra, Amano Shrimp, Otocinclus catfish & Fire Red / Sakura Shrimp.


Please feel free to comment on anything at all (that you've seen in this topic   )

Cheers,


----------



## sr20det

*Re: 60x40x40 Ryuoh Setup*

Looking forward to this. Good stuff mate


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*60x40x40 Ryuoh Setup*



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> Looking forward to this. Good stuff mate



Thanks buddy, any opinions on the rock placement? 

Regards


----------



## Ady34

*Re: 60x40x40 Ryuoh Setup*

Hi Nath,
loving that Ryuoh rock, ist very nice looking!
I think the hardscape looks great, the  zig zag valley through the middle works well and adds depth. Personally im not sure if its the large rock to the right that is out of place or whether it just needs balancing with a larger/taller rock added to the left hand formation, maybe instead of the one furthest towards the rear (dont know how big it is below substrate but maybe lift it out and use that one). I actually really like the striata in that large right hand rock and think it works well with the one below it giving a sense of scale and a natural shadowing of the 'valley'.
Good stuff mate, looking forward to this journal   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## sr20det

*Re: 60x40x40 Ryuoh Setup*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this. Good stuff mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy, any opinions on the rock placement?
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...


Looks perfect to me as is. I ain't very or majorly artistic, lol


----------



## Alastair

*Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*

Looks good as it is mate, but do agree with ady that the large right rock looks slightly out of place but I personally think when planted it will fit in great but maybe raise the substrate level behind it slightly. I like the little valley effect through the middle which the big rock helps to add the most effect to so think once planted up it will look fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> but do agree with ady that the large right rock looks slightly out of place but I personally think when planted it will fit in great but maybe raise the substrate level behind it slightly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry, i wasnt trying to say it looked out of place, Nathaniel said he was a little unsure about it but what i was trying to say was i like it, but maybe it needs balacing with a larger slightly taller rock on the left side too as this side looks a little flat in comparison.
Dont get me wrong, it looks amazing now and planted it will be a winner for sure   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*

maybe something like this just for example, sorry im crap on computers so post it notes and scissors and a photo for me   :


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*

Thanks guys, this is the constructive ( I don't want to say criticism as it doesn't come across that way!) ideas that I was after. 

Ady, reading your comments in other posts, you have  a great eye for balance and composition. What you lack in computer knowledge, you make up for! 

I will look into trying to balance this out a touch, but unfortunately I haven't got a  rock suitable for the job, so will have to get on the phone to TGM. Just had a £90 order too, then another £120+ a couple of weeks before 

Off topic, purchased a CAL aqua nano Drop Checker too, which Im extremely happy with. Great shape and quality.

Regards,


----------



## JenCliBee

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*

There is just a couple of things which stand out for me, rock placement is actually very nice and agree with the others that a second larger rock would certainly balance the whole thing out....

The 2 things though would be the lack of height, seems a little to much open space above... secondly, dependant on plants used, you are likely to lose sight of some of the smaller buried rock?, which would be a shame...because the layout is actually pretty nice.

I may be talking out my a**e lol.... it's just a couple things which seem to stand out 'for me'.

P.S... the ryuoh stone is very nice BTW


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*



			
				JenCliBee said:
			
		

> There is just a couple of things which stand out for me, rock placement is actually very nice and agree with the others that a second larger rock would certainly balance the whole thing out....
> 
> The 2 things though would be the lack of height, seems a little to much open space above... secondly, dependant on plants used, you are likely to lose sight of some of the smaller buried rock?, which would be a shame...because the layout is actually pretty nice.
> 
> I may be talking out my a**e lol.... it's just a couple things which seem to stand out 'for me'.
> 
> P.S... the ryuoh stone is very nice BTW




Hey Jen,
I understand where you are coming from and I had given that a thought. 
The rocks can be pulled up slightly for that extra protrusion above the substrate. 

Ideally I Want to bulk out the back, and have lower lying plants in the centre where the majority of the rock is situated.

I also have thought about a manzanita bridge coming from behind the right hand rock, and spanning across to the left, covered in weeping moss as the effect this gives I particularly like 

Will try some adjustments tonight, see what I can do with it, including some with manzanita.

Regards,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*

Hey guys, 
Just an update, regarding Hardscape.

Had a little pull on rocks, freeing them a little from the substrate. 
The results were very pleasing, Im not sure if the pictures will do the change justice. But the stones look a lot more dominating in the scape by doing so, ao I thank you for your input. 

I also believe the stone on the right has been brought into balance a lot more.
Heres a peek:













What you think?


----------



## tim

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*

its good very nice rock just could you make the rock opposite the large one taller lead the eye through your zig zag path may give little extra height to the rockwork just a thought by no means a criticism gonna be a good one hope youll add pics etc of your cabinet build this time mate looking like the only way im gonna get an l shaped cabinet is make it myself    any ideas on plants yet ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> its good very nice rock just could you make the rock opposite the large one taller lead the eye through your zig zag path may give little extra height to the rockwork just a thought by no means a criticism gonna be a good one hope youll add pics etc of your cabinet build this time mate looking like the only way im gonna get an l shaped cabinet is make it myself    any ideas on plants yet ?




Hey Tim,
Thats what this thread is about, so I in fact thank you for your input. As far as plants go, might have a look at the  
Eleocharis sp. Mini for the foreground, accompanied by some staurogyne Repens (Everybody loves Stauro!) with some stems, some rotala's, ludwiga and some nice 'cryptocoryne balansae' (Thanks Ady for the desire to try it, solely from 'Dragons Crypt'. Which is absolutely amazing).

Basically we'll see where it takes us


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> As far as plants go, might have a look at the
> Eleocharis sp. Mini for the foreground, accompanied by some staurogyne Repens (Everybody loves Stauro!) with some stems, some rotala's, ludwiga and some nice 'cryptocoryne balansae' (Thanks Ady for the desire to try it, solely from 'Dragons Crypt'. Which is absolutely amazing).


Mini eleocharis sounds like an excellent choice and id like to see it in a scape. Stauro is a no brainer for those who can grow it as it mixes well with everything. The balansae is a beast when it gets going and i think some of mine is a meter long!!...although im sure with frequent trimming of the longer leaves you can maintain it with smaller new growth. There was a journal somewhere where it was used in a mini m i think, just trimmed the leaves when they got too long. Thanks for the kind words also and have fun choosing plants.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as plants go, might have a look at the
> Eleocharis sp. Mini for the foreground, accompanied by some staurogyne Repens (Everybody loves Stauro!) with some stems, some rotala's, ludwiga and some nice 'cryptocoryne balansae' (Thanks Ady for the desire to try it, solely from 'Dragons Crypt'. Which is absolutely amazing).
> 
> 
> 
> Mini eleocharis sounds like an excellent choice and id like to see it in a scape. Stauro is a no brainer for those who can grow it as it mixes well with everything. The balansae is a beast when it gets going and i think some of mine is a meter long!!...although im sure with frequent trimming of the longer leaves you can maintain it with smaller new growth. There was a journal somewhere where it was used in a mini m i think, just trimmed the leaves when they got too long. Thanks for the kind words also and have fun choosing plants.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.
Click to expand...



Yeah I will try sp. mini. As I think for one it should give a good scale to the scape, and two, when wet ryuoh is quite a bit darker, so that intense green should give plenty of contrast with the dark grey stone.

Might continue the sand down the 'gulley' to near the back to give an even greater sense of depth.

Looking forward to getting a plants list together, will try get that sorted tomorrow, then order monday


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*

Just ordered 3 x Eleocharis Sp. Mini in Vitro from FreshWaterShrimp


----------



## Westyggx

*Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Just ordered 3 x Eleocharis Sp. Mini in Vitro from FreshWaterShrimp



Nice one mate I have it my tank, takes a while to take off I found but it's getting their now!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered 3 x Eleocharis Sp. Mini in Vitro from FreshWaterShrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one mate I have it my tank, takes a while to take off I found but it's getting their now!
Click to expand...


Hey mate, how long have you had it in there ? Did you just cut up into portions as shown or plant individually?


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*

Had it in about a month now, i cut it into portions as shown on the packaging. I bought a second lot and planted them individually though on the left side and it looks alot better. Will get you a picture later when the lights come on.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Had it in about a month now, i cut it into portions as shown on the packaging. I bought a second lot and planted them individually though on the left side and it looks alot better. Will get you a picture later when the lights come on.



Thats interesting mate, thanks would be great


----------



## Eboeagles

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Hardscape Layout & Plant Selection - Whit*

Great hardscape IMO - looking forward to watching the progress


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Whitey89*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it in about a month now, i cut it into portions as shown on the packaging. I bought a second lot and planted them individually though on the left side and it looks alot better. Will get you a picture later when the lights come on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats interesting mate, thanks would be great
Click to expand...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Hardscape Layout & Plant Selection - Whit*

Wow, sorry for not getting back sooner mike! 

Does look very good though, you can see the difference. I ordered 3 pots so will probably plant 2 cut up into smaller portions and 1 individual stems to fill in around them.

Tanks been filled now and semi planted, will see how I get on after the Eleocharis sp. Mini and ammania sp. Bonsai go in. Will probably add a little stauro too, see how it fares under the Grobeam!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - Hardscape Layout & Plant Selection - Whitey89*

Oh happy days! ;





Planting time!


----------



## greenink

*Ryuoh lagoon - Hardscape Layout & Plant Selection - Whitey89*

Looking forward to this. Great hardscape.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Hardscape Layout & Plant Selection - Whit*

Hey guys,

Just updating my progress, today was planting Eleocharis sp. Mini day!  
so basically I started with the 3 pots shown above. Which was purchased from Ed & the gang @ FreshwaterShrimp. Which I am extremely happy with!

The tropica 1-2- Grow! Eleocharis sp. Mini was in absolutely top condition, and the delivery from posting on sunday night to get here tuesday morning was outstanding. So Cheers guys!

Okay so in the 3 pots were these:





Which took a while, to get to these:





Which were then chopped again in half and inserted into the tank, with the aid of a Fluval Ebi lid....   






Workstation:  





Got a few photos of the planting process :













More soldiers lined up:   






Before:




After (excuse the cloudiness  )






Well, Im absolutely knackered now and my eyes are spinning haha. But quite pleased with the result. by no means is this the end of the planting process though. I currently am awaiting Blxya from Hoggie to go behind the uppermost Left rock, to highlight the edge from the background. 

Around that area, there is also some ammania sp. Bonsai going in too, Theres also stems of rotala rotundifolia round the back of the right rock, which I hope in time will create a nice ball of colour towering over the 'Cliff'.

Please, I would appreciate any feedback, advice & critisims you may have to help me get the best out of this scape.

Cheers,


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - Hardscape Layout & Plant Selection - Whit*

This scape looks sick, cant wait to see it fill out mate. well done.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

good hardscape mate, not to sure about the aponogetons...it'll be an interesting one to watch!


----------



## tim

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

looking very nice mate love that pathway through the scape very well done


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Hi,
looking fantastic, really like the way the sand bed disappears behind the large rock to the right   
Great planting, the transition from foreground to background will work really well with the plants used and the ammania bonsai and rotala will finish off the planting nicely.
Really good stuff mate    
I reckon if you could chop 3" off the top of your tank the sense of scale would be even more impressive giving a panoramic mountain scene....but you cant, so instead youll have to get some surface fish to give the illusion of birds soaring high above   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## greenink

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> looking very nice mate love that pathway through the scape very well done



good luck keeping it separated from the aqua soil. that was a sisyphean trial too far for me.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> This scape looks sick, cant wait to see it fill out mate. well done.



Thanks mate, Im really impressed with the Eleocharis mini. Appreciate your photos showing planting, will see how mine fill out!



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> good hardscape mate, not to sure about the aponogetons...it'll be an interesting one to watch!



Hey, Thanks mate. I'm in two minds at the moment, but hopefully when my Rotala fills out behind the right rock It will look less out of place. Think I'll move the one on the left completely and put it on the right, I knew the Aponogetons would get commented on 



			
				tim said:
			
		

> looking very nice mate love that pathway through the scape very well done



Thanks mate, I always had this in mind from the begining. I love the effect it gives 



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> looking fantastic, really like the way the sand bed disappears behind the large rock to the right
> Great planting, the transition from foreground to background will work really well with the plants used and the ammania bonsai and rotala will finish off the planting nicely.
> Really good stuff mate
> I reckon if you could chop 3" off the top of your tank the sense of scale would be even more impressive giving a panoramic mountain scene....but you cant, so instead youll have to get some surface fish to give the illusion of birds soaring high above
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Hey buddy, That was the very effect I was going for! I agree with the tank height, but what can you do 
Gonna keep cutting the rotala back hard so it puffs right up, and fills out the back of that rock. Might add a _Pogostemon Erectus_ or I very much like the look of _eustralis stellata_ but I dont know if it will clash with the pink/red in the Rotala.

Will work it out, and think about Fish stock. 



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking very nice mate love that pathway through the scape very well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck keeping it separated from the aqua soil. that was a sisyphean trial too far for me.
Click to expand...



Im one of them type of people that like to do something when theres nothing to do, so picking the brown soil from the white sand might be right up my street. Thats if I don't forget to do filter slowly and blow the tank into a massive swirling snowglobe. 



Cheers guys great feedback


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Great looking Nathaniel  

The hardscape looks fantastic. 




Can't wait to see it fully grown in and planted up to the hilt 

Really starting to love your scapes!


----------



## JenCliBee

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Looking superb Nath, very impressive planting and the hardscape actually fits very well.... you should be very proud mate 

P.S.... how tall does this mini hairgrass actually grow?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Great looking Nathaniel
> 
> The hardscape looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it fully grown in and planted up to the hilt
> 
> Really starting to love your scapes!



Hey mate, 
How are you? Aint seen you active recently. Hope all is ok.
Thanks very much mate, I too am looking forward to the big grow 

Regards,




			
				JenCliBee said:
			
		

> Looking superb Nath, very impressive planting and the hardscape actually fits very well.... you should be very proud mate
> 
> P.S.... how tall does this mini hairgrass actually grow?



Hey Jen, thanks very much for your kind words  Heres the info from Tropica;

Eleocharis sp. 'mini'

Eleocharis sp. 'mini' has even lower growth than the common Eleocharis parvula and was given to Tropica by Thomas Barr from US. Plant the mini-version in small portions covering a larger area. In short time, a dense carpet will be obtained. Needs light to perform optimal, however, it is one of the most secure species for craeting a carpet – and a minimum of maintenance since leaves stays small (3-5 cm). Suitable for nano-aquariums. 

Origin:   
Type:   Bottom layer
Growth:   Slow
Height:   3 cm - 6 cm
Width:   10 cm - 15 cm
Light demands:   0.50 Watt per liter
CO2 demands:   6-14 mg per liter

So by the looks, not much bigger than it is now, but each pot is meant to spread to 20cm square patch within a month, so 3 pots should spread like wildfire!

Cheers,


----------



## JenCliBee

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Thanks for the info mate, it does look interesting. Will certainly be watching with interest, you can be my guinea pig untill i set my next tank up


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Hey Nat, can't believe I missed your journal    Sorry mate.  Had a quick glance over but will read in more detail tomorrow     My thoughts on the hardscape were along the same lines as Ady regards the second stone on the left being bigger.  In face the one on the right could be the "second stone" (don't ask me their damn Japanese names) and get an even bigger one for the right.  I still feel it needs this extra height even though you have planted now.  Could be a big effort to change now and I am sure that once the plants have grown in it will take on a nicely balanced appearance anyways.  The sand pathway leading your eye to the back and out of sight is awesome


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

It looks wonderful!   I love the fact that you've spread the path so widely at the front - it really adds to the sense of perspective, esp. with the way it disappears at the back. Superbly done. And I'm another one who's going to be watching with interest how that Eleocharis grows.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*









Cheers for feedback guys  seems everyone is waiting to see how the sp. mini performs.  Could probably do with some stems behind that right Rock like.


----------



## faizal

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Wow,...that's amazing buddy   . Are you still planning on adding the manzanita moss bridge? Very inspiring hardscape too. i love it.


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> KrisHumphreys1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking Nathaniel
> 
> The hardscape looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it fully grown in and planted up to the hilt
> 
> Really starting to love your scapes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate,
> How are you? Aint seen you active recently. Hope all is ok.
> Thanks very much mate, I too am looking forward to the big grow
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...


I'm great Nath thanks for asking ! 

Been skulking about on here for a while, noseying and not posting!  just started my journal "properly" (The lavagumi one) so that should make me a lot more active!

 

That mini hairgrass is an interesting one alright... It'll look very good filled out completely, especially as it's nice and low growing.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Wow,...that's amazing buddy   . Are you still planning on adding the manzanita moss bridge? Very inspiring hardscape too. i love it.




Hey, thanks mate.
Should hope it looks better once I get a good amount of growth going on.

Regarding the Manzanita, its something I would be considering once I see the grow in. It could go one of two ways either compliment the scape or completely throw it off.

Either  way it wouldn't take much to do and remove if I didn't like it I suppose.

Will give the plants a good rooting in time before I get to grips with trimming and possible hardscape adjustment.

Thanks for your post


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrisHumphreys1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking Nathaniel
> 
> The hardscape looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it fully grown in and planted up to the hilt
> 
> Really starting to love your scapes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate,
> How are you? Aint seen you active recently. Hope all is ok.
> Thanks very much mate, I too am looking forward to the big grow
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm great Nath thanks for asking !
> 
> Been skulking about on here for a while, noseying and not posting!  just started my journal "properly" (The lavagumi one) so that should make me a lot more active!
> 
> 
> 
> That mini hairgrass is an interesting one alright... It'll look very good filled out completely, especially as it's nice and low growing.
Click to expand...


I have been trying to look at it all morning mate, but my tapatalk keeps crashing out on your photos. I have no clue why mate. 
Ive even Tried turning my phone off just to look at your Journal  

Will have a look once it lets me haha.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Just wanted to comment on the sand, 
ADA La Plata sand. 

Personally, the striking white but natural appearance really appeals to me.  Adding a great contrast against the brown of the ADA Amazonia Powder. It has a good grain variation, between 1 & 3mm . 

I purchased a 2kg bag and have over half left. So Plenty left over


----------



## Otto72

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Another awesome tank coming together whitey89, subscribed   

that light panel and fittings must of set you back a bit


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*



			
				Otto72 said:
			
		

> Another awesome tank coming together whitey89, subscribed
> 
> that light panel and fittings must of set you back a bit



Hey otto,
Thanks very much mate. They set me back;

£190 Tmc tile & controller
£22 brackets
£12-15 MMS rail ( connects brackets and holds light.

So were expensive but will last!
Will try keep this very much up to date.
No doubt there will be changes in the layout, when I get bored


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Well postman has been, And look whats arrived;






Brimming!  :




So, Ive got football training tonight. And being close to season can imagine I will be doing doggys! ( aka. Running till your  absolutely hanging  )

So I will try get this in before hand, failing that, will be tomorrow.


----------



## awtong

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Really like the layout you have created.

Just to be different I am not watching the mini hairgrass  

Really like the contrast between the sand, the amazonia and the rocks.  The planting enhances this brilliantly.

Andy


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I have been trying to look at it all morning mate, but my tapatalk keeps crashing out on your photos. I have no clue why mate.
> Ive even Tried turning my phone off just to look at your Journal
> 
> Will have a look once it lets me haha.



So weird, I put them up with Imageshack. Could this have anything to do with it ?

Suppose there's better stuff on here to look at anyway haha


----------



## faizal

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Yeah,...I was thinking just the exact thing mate.  .


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (Semi-Planted)*

Hey guys, 
Well as promised, The _ammania sp. 'Bonsai'_ went in today so I therefore have a few phone shots:





Again, as expected the plant was in really good condition, and packed. Tropica have worked wonders with these 1-2-Grow! pots.







Now from here on, I want your suggestions if the scape will look better without the Aponogetons, I know which one I now prefer Ian    Maybe when I get that tall growth, I can introduce something similar. 

I have added some _Blyxa Japonica_ behind the back left rock (cheers Hoggie!) and the _ammania sp. 'bonsai'_ is littered about mainly at the back just peeking from behind the rock when you look up the path. Should create a nice backdrop.

PS. I know my water level is at a bad level because of floor/cabinet. This bugs the crap outta me, but when I build my ADA homegrown, this should not be a problem 
Also, I have just been raking about so the water is a little cloudy   

Heres with the Aponogetons:





Without: 





a side shot showing planting Layout (Left side) :





Angled above: 




Above (showing planting layout) :





Plants list :

_Rotala Rotunifolia
Pogostemon Helferi
Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'
Eleocharis sp. 'Mini'
Blyxa Japonica
Staurogyne Repens
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Cryptocoryne 'Green'
Cryptocoryne 'Parva'_

And now I think I'm going to let the grow in period take place, and leave everything for about a month hopefully. Dependent on how quick everything shoots up, there is also the ammonia leech from Amazonia Aquasoil.

As for Fauna, Im going to have a look at what I want in there. I was initially thinking Rummynoses, but I dont know if they'll be too big in comparison to the scape. 

Zebra Ottos are a definite yes.
I'm thinking a shrimp colony too, possibly Fire Red/Sakura. 
What do you lot think?

Thanks,


----------



## tim

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

i think the aponogetons looked good behind the right hand rock softened it a little but looks good without whichever mate its a lovely lookin tank how about microdevario nanus or microrasbora erythomicron dont know how these get on with shrimp though tanks looking really good


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

looking great nath, i like the idea of the apon. over hanging the scape, personally id leave it in for now and see how it delevlops as the plants grow in and cover the apon. stems...
CBS and maybe consider something a bit different?? school of norman lampeyes -Aplocheilichthys kingii  once settled their eye colour really pops and have great character or think it was mentioned earlier... hachets?
think this will look great once grown in nath.. only thing id add is some larger grade pebbles and clumps of UG along the sand edge just to make life easier and stop spreading and help the transition, that and UG is a great looking plant   
Good job pal.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Hi mate,
definitely without the aponogetons mate, they do throw the look of the scape off too much. Youll get a bit more height from the Rotala behind the right rock (which will be manageable with trimming) so that will help fill it out more and give a height balance suited to the rock layout. If you can get a 'halo' above that rock itll be spot on and also add a splash of colour too.
It looks absolutely great now fully planted and i think your right about the rummys throwing the scale too. As suggested a group of either micro rasbora, blue eyed rasbora, lampeyes or something similar, alongside a shrimp colony will look great and keep it simple and clean to look at.
Absolutely love it, great stuff   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## JenCliBee

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

I honestly like it more with the aponogetons in and i didn't think i would tbh, the pic with them not in there just hits you bang in the face of how much space is above the rocks..... i would agree with Iain, i would leave them in for now until the rest grows in.... it may actually work pretty well once there is more plant mass.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Well, Thanks for a definitive answer guys  I can't be too far off the money if theres people liking both sides.. hopefully!

Right, well Ive taken all of your posts into consideration, and heres what Ive done, on the surface it doesnt look like a lot, and it's not really  
But I've moved the smallest of the Apogonetons to the left along with the other one, so it doesnt look as 'Leggy'  there is _Ammania sp. Bonsai_ infront of it so soon it should fall behind them, out of sight a bit at least.

I've also had a good trim at the longest stems to stop them laying across the surface, which at the moment looks untidy. I am torn between in or out, so I will leave them in until I get really jacked off with looking at them 













As far as UG goes Iain, I would like to see how the _Eleocharis sp. 'Mini'_ Fills out as a few people are also watching to see how this plant fills out and looks. Maybe in future I'll add some 

Fish wise, I am thinking along the same lines as you guys, some small fish in a large school.
Will make a decision after I think more into it, Wouldn't mind keeping some CBS maybe, so Harderwater Erithromicron wont be compatible. Either way, you can see I'm very much undecided 

Again, thanks for your Replies & suggestions guys. I'm trying to keep you as up to date as it gets!


----------



## pariahrob

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Lovely looking scape. I really like the left/right balance and the sand draws the eye in really well.

Great plant choices too. I'm going to be trying out the 1-2-grow pots as well. They look great!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Lovely looking scape. I really like the left/right balance and the sand draws the eye in really well.
> 
> Great plant choices too. I'm going to be trying out the 1-2-grow pots as well. They look great!



Thanks Rob, I'm surprised you commented on my scape at such an important time for you 
I've been watching both your journals, and wish I could capture some images like you!

Unfortunately iPhones all I've got! 

Tropica pots have excited me, in the way that your promised almost growth before your eyes. 
Of course the plants are of amazing quality too.

Heres to one day owning a decent SLR 

Good luck with your new adventure,


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

i preferred without apons, it looks far more 'professional', however, we are not sat watching it all day, so it's totally your call mate. 

well planted though, and it will look great when grown in. I must get myself a pot of that Bonsai!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Hi Nat.  I definitely think it needs height, which the Aponogetons are doing but like, Ian Im not convinced they are the right plant for this scape.  The smaller thinner ones look OK but the wider leafed ones look too out of scale for me. Maybe get the height from something more delicate.  A small leafed rotala perhaps or even Hemi. Micranthemoides.  I too would love to see a bit of branched Manzy emerging from behind your left rock as a single trunk and arching forward in keeping with the rule of thirds, covered in moss to one extent or another.  It would create a lot of "movement" 

As far as fish, whilst rummynoses are lovely and when in good conditions look even better (Im looking at mine right now and they are more like Rudolph than Rudolph himself !!), I tend to think they are the wrong scale for your scape.  But why not chuck some in and see what you think ?  Like already suggested, some micro rasboras would look great.. Bororas Briggatae or something like that if you like the red. Or how about something you dont see much, and some red striped dwarf pencilfish (Nannostomus mortenthaleri)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Hey Ian & Chris,

Yeah like I said I'm really going both ways with this, I agree it looks out of place now, but after a grow in I would expect it to look less in your face, so to speak. what do you think to the idea then of replacing them with 
_'microsorum pteropus 'narrow'_? so your losing the 'Leggy' growth before the leaf? 

As far as fish go chris, I love Bororas Brigattae ! Such fantastic looking fish! And definitely more suited to the parameters I would want to keep, below 7 PH soft water. Would be perfectly suited with some Crystal Black shrimp dont you think?

I've suddenly got the urge to buy nice tools, which I have a few of already, but I mean really nice. Like some do!aqua ones. But at the moment I'm going to resist as I'm going to be paying for a G6 shortly for this tank.

Regards,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*






Setups. One on right, Ive added some Indian almond leaves to filter for the Dwarf _ - Boraras maculatus_. 
The fire reds in there prefer it too probably because of the tannins lowerin the lighting levels, they seem more active as oppose to hiding away.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*





I know your going to think Im going off my head, but this ammania bonai has already started flying up! Its stood bolt upright and looks to have almost grown half its original size in a day. Fantastic!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

LOL, thats where your last Viagra went !!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Haha chris, unless you have something constructive to say, keep it to yourself


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

What you think to the double tank shot  looks alright doesn't it!


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

When your 'Ryuoh lagoon' fills in, its going to look sweeeet 

Thanks for the diffusing background by the way!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Hey harry, thanks very much mate! 
Was it my parcel or someone elses you had to pay fare on? 

Mine was definitely within class of
Large letter when I posted mate.


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Was a different parcel matey, don't worry!  just woke up this morning, the background last night was smooth and all the bubbles where out but now there are lots of micro bubbles?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Was a different parcel matey, don't worry!  just woke up this morning, the background last night was smooth and all the bubbles where out but now there are lots of micro bubbles?



Now 'arry. 
Did you soak the back of the tank, push the smooth side onto back of tank.  Smooth it out with a credit card.

Thats what I did and I have little bubbles. Cant really help them I dont think. 

Maybe try a tiny bit of fairy liquid water mix?


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

yep did that, i think the water must of evaporated on the back of the tank causing micro bubbles?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Yeah, did you try fairy liquid?


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

No, ive removed the background now and will try that later  Warm water and fairy liquid


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Sounds good pal


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Haha chris, unless you have something constructive to say, keep it to yourself



Thought you might wanna know where it went


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Warts and all photos of how its coming along; 













Seem to be filling out slowly but surely.
Ended up pumping a whole 500g JBL co2 canister today, so co2 is definitely not an issue! 

Cant wait for the stems to grow and bulk out 

Rock in centre with fissidens isn't staying there, just letting it grow.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Tank looks fantastic mate. Well done bud will look awesome when it fills in some more  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Tank is looking reem matey I tried that warm water and fairy liquid today and it was alot easier to apply than just normal water, hopefully i wont get micro bubbles again


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Thanks chaps  rather happy with how it is going at the moment. Plant growth seems to be going okay.

I dose 2ml of EasyCarbo on a morning with 2.5ml TPN+. Just to ensure I don't get any algae with the sun through the window 

Good harry, will try it myself when I get chance!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Just some quick snaps; just trying to show growth. Stauro & bonsai doing well.
 Will be messing around with tank at weekend.















Eleocharis sp. Mini :









Hope you guys like


----------



## Eboeagles

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Lovely! Shaping up amazingly Nath - fully impressed and jealous of your mini - have only seen it in the US before.

Are you planning on adding small stones or moss rocks on the boarder of your path? That's going to be a bugger to maintain otherwise once you add  the fauna. 

Anyway stunning - your definitely onto a winner for sure


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Hey mate, 
Thanks for your comment  I will indeed add some kind of 'retainers' to hold that substrate somewhat, I have got a smashed up Ryuoh stone ready. 

May even try adding at the weekend. 

The mini is a new-ish thing here, since Tropica received some from Tom Barr.
Aqua Essentials & FreshWaterShrimp sell them in vitro. 

I purchased my sp.Mini from FWS & my ammania sp. Bonsai from AE.

Both were absolutely fantastic, in both service and quality.

Thanks again mate. All the best


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Hey guys,

Just another couple of pics showing how I intend to 'Retain' the soil against the sand

Start with a tough-ish plastic packaging box. I'm sure youll know the type I mean;





Cut strips, depth of substrate ish;





Result ;




Disappears in water  





Place on borders, doesn't matter about it protruding, unlike black/ other plastics:





Added a couple of border shards too:






Thinking long and hard about fauna. I think 30+ CPD's will look great. But I have some already. So I'm unsure


----------



## spill50

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

I was just about to post about what to use for substrate supports. I was wondering about clear plastic but was unsure as I know some plastic like the stuff used for water bottles start deteriorating after a while.

Great looking tank btw


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*



			
				spill50 said:
			
		

> I was just about to post about what to use for substrate supports. I was wondering about clear plastic but was unsure as I know some plastic like the stuff used for water bottles start deteriorating after a while.
> 
> Great looking tank btw




Hey mate, 

I honestly dont know if this plastic will go 'white' and 'cloudy' given time submersed. But if it does after a few weeks then Its very easy to change over & once the scape grows well in it should   Root in and retain itself a lot better. 

I uprooted one or two stems today, while messing about. An the roots have already grown an inch down into the substrate. Which looks very promising.

Thanks very much buddy, its getting there


----------



## spill50

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

That's good growth  I may try it in my new setup, planting next weekend  I just need to find enough plastic to do 4 foot. You'll have to let us know if you have any problems with the plastic you've used 

Just had a quick read up on it apparently it's the bioplastic (which a lot of drinks bottles are made of) that breaks down not the petroleum based stuff.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

I would definitely recommend using _ Eleocharis sp. 'mini' _ mate. Looks absolutely cracking, and bar a little bit in front of main rock on right, Is settling in very well.

The bit in front of rock is a case of low flow in that area I think, but Ive got a solution. Upgrade from an Eheim ecco to an Eheim pro 3e 2078 

D.I.Y  spraybar coming soon in clear acrylic spanning the full width.


----------



## spill50

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Just been working on my spray bar you can see it in my journal.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22476

I've not decided on plants yet but will definitely look at it.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*



			
				spill50 said:
			
		

> Just been working on my spray bar you can see it in my journal.
> 
> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22476
> 
> I've not decided on plants yet but will definitely look at it.




Wow mate that looks great, congratulations with that. 

You see how you have done it in two pieces? I was going to try a similar shape with one continuous piece.

I ordered 1 metre of 18mm OD pipe, and intend to use it on a 16/22 pipe if i can get it on 

What did you make an end cap out of mate? Solvent weld a tiny piece of acrylic to the end?


----------



## spill50

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Yeah I got some acrylic rod the same OD as the tube and welded it to the end. I made it in multiple pieces to make it easier to clean. I may even redo the end and use a small piece of rod the same size as the ID, so I can take the end out when cleaning.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Yeah, if you get a rod with the same ID then one with the same OD and stick them together with superglue. 

You should get a nice fit 

Just rods expensive ha!


----------



## spill50

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

It is that, cost me £2.33 for 12mm x 500mm.

I'll post more photos when I've made the changes


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Ha, mine will have an Internal diameter of 14mm and they don't do that size. 
I'll sort something though!

Will keep an eye on your thread buddy, have popped in and seen your DIY cabinet and appreciate the work you've put in there! Keep it up mate and good luck with the planting


----------



## spill50

*Re: Ryuoh lagoon - (PLANTED UP + FAUNA SELECTION)*

Thanks fella, I just hope all the hard work pays off  will be keeping an eye on yours too ;p


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

Okay, guys I'm about to turn on an eheim 2078 that I've just set up on the tank. 

This could go one of two ways.

One, I could be back on here in 5 minutes telling you of my success

Two, i turn my tank into a 96L snow globe, in which case I will speak to you all soon. As I will have smashed my phone up as collateral.


----------



## darren636

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

do it!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

ArGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Full power!








Bit wild on full power. BUT i can turn it down. Definitely will power the ferts and co2 round well! 

I have got some clear acrylic on order to construct full length spray bar out of. But just testing it with Eheim spray bars incase I did blow sand round and I had to sell it on here.


----------



## darren636

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

filling with medic should help calm it down too


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

Ha yeah mate, got all my media from my Ecco (3L approx. Substrat pro) and it only fills one and a half trays out of 4 

So i should calm down a lot. 

The spraybar I used just then was a 16/22 joined onto the 12/16 spraybar from the ecco. So the acrylic should be a bit better. Will make sure theres more holes along the bar. Ensuring a good VORTEX MOVEMENT (Clive!  )


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

Glad it worked Nat.. and you are future proofed for a bigger tank too 

(I'd have swapped it for my Ecco if you needed to, lol).

Filter wool will slow the flow a lot too but needs changing frequently to avoid it making the tank dirty (trust me, I know Im right here as I had that very problem... was lazy with replacing the wool and could not understand why my Purigen was not keeping the water gin clear.  Threw out the filter wool (i want all the flow I can get too so dont need it for the same purpose as you) and hey presto, back to fish swimming in air


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

Haha, yeah mate I'm stoked about it.
Runs soooooo quiet its untrue. Just sucked up some of my aponogetons, like nearly all of left side ones. But Blah, I didn't like them that much anyway 

Once I get that purigen, I should be running at about 400+mls with what I got from Ecco filter.

Happy Days, should be ready for livestock whenever I want


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

Okay just a speedy drop in, just constructed the spraybar out of 14/18mm acrylic. 

Looks very good. Can't wait to get it in tonight. Even better is that the Eheim 16/22mm hose Spraybar End cap fits right in!! Happy Days!










Crook very nearly went soo well. But creased a tad at the end:





I will be jointing them internally with an L piece which means I can hang crook over back out of sight rather than at the side of tank.

Good stuff!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

Invisible Spraybar


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

That looks brilliant! You must be really pleased.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Growing in Period]*

Hey sarah, 

Yeah I'm very pleased with it! no lack of flow in the tank! with an Eheim 2078 which is rated up to 700ltr tank size. 

See that oak on the floor? well hopefully with the offcuts (fingers so tightly crossed!) I will be making a solid oak cabinet but in the minimal Amano style.
 Should be different, Very RAW NATURE.

The wood alone would cost upwards of £200 on a 2' Tank


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

Very nice Nath. How much did it cost you to make?

Very hard to see! I like it


----------



## spill50

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

Looking good


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

Hey guys,



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Very nice Nath. How much did it cost you to make?
> 
> Very hard to see! I like it



Well the Acrylic cost me *£10.50* delivered for *1 Meter* Only used 500mm on the Spraybar so in effect. 

£5.25 for Acrylic
£2 for end cap? 

Then for a Sheppard's crook I used the other 500mm. 
And bought a 14mm internal 90 Degree Elbow like this was £3.35





Thanks  



			
				spill50 said:
			
		

> Looking good




Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

Lol AWESOME !  Youve done a great job.  Invisible spraybar held in place by black plastic suckers and with a black plastic end cap.  Why do they make things so difficult in our hobby !?  It looks great all the same Nath.  Just need to get some clear suckers and  clear end cap  If you are that good with the plastic, I daresay you can knock that up in no time


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Lol AWESOME !  Youve done a great job.  Invisible spraybar held in place by black plastic suckers and with a black plastic end cap.  Why do they make things so difficult in our hobby !?  It looks great all the same Nath.  Just need to get some clear suckers and  clear end cap  If you are that good with the plastic, I daresay you can knock that up in no time



Ha I know! I have found a good bit of information regarding clear suckers though. Will keep it under wraps for now till i can sort it ha  

Any chance of you getting me that white powder anytime soon?  I sniffed the last lot. Mind cleansingly good.

Need the rest of the media for the filter too. Hope that comes tomorrow! Fingers crossed


----------



## LancsRick

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

I suppose if you wanted to be REALLY discreet Nath, you could always just use a dab of clear silicon rather than suckers? Just a thought...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

May have sorted something. More info when I know


----------



## tim

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

Nice work on the spraybar mate


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> Nice work on the spraybar mate



Ta buddy


----------



## GreenGrow

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

Hey mate,

Looks great,

Just a word of warning, had those exact elbow joints on my Rena XP3 and XP4 and they reduced the flow rate, and put so much pressure on the filter that I had to scrap them.

Hope you have better luck!


----------



## greenink

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

looks good. a pipe bending spring would make kinks a thing of the past though!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

Cheers fellas,

Think im going to order some more plastic an have a go at the sheppards crook again. 

Have you seen anywhere that does rounded elbows like eheim but clear?

Will also buy a bending spring too


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

Now if only company's such as Eheim would realise that lime green pipes don't look to pleasing to the eye and possibly  consider making them out of clear acrylic!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Now if only company's such as Eheim would realise that lime green pipes don't look to pleasing to the eye and possibly  consider making them out of clear acrylic!



Tell me about it 'arry.


----------



## greenink

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

This is the cheapest place I've found - a lot less than a tenner

http://www.clearplasticsupplies.co.uk/a ... _clear.htm


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> This is the cheapest place I've found - a lot less than a tenner
> 
> http://www.clearplasticsupplies.co.uk/a ... _clear.htm



Ideally mate, I could do with 18/16mm.
They don't do that size and I cant find jt anywhere to be honest. Would be a breeze to bend.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

Spray bar power!!!!






Almost hitting front with a 500mm spraybar


----------



## spill50

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

I use this place, lots of sizes, don't think they have 18/16 though.

http://clearplastictube.co.uk


----------



## faizal

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*

Man,...i love these shots !!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Lagoon [Invisible spraybar!]*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Man,...i love these shots !!!



Ha,
Unfortunately, being straight from iPhone they look gritty and unpolished! 

But I suppose in a way, its showing 'the truth'


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*









I hate how much the iPhone lacks depth in the shots. But you've gotta work with what you got


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Love it! The algae on the rocks makes the scape looked aged like true nature and that spraybar too, wow! Good job matey!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Out of interest Nat, do you have a black background you could try ? I have a feeling it might look quite cool


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Hey,

Thanks again Harry. Yeah its growing a bit on them rocks at the moment, I keep dosing excel to keep carbon availability up and prevent anything else.

Chris, believe it or not, I actually tried a black towel behind the diffusing background tonight before you posted! Weird! 

Didn't look good because of the way I had done it but I too think the black background could be a good idea. 

Will try get some tomorrow mate,


----------



## tim

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

looking the dogs nuts mate black background would really make those greens pop  dont forget though itll make gsa on the rocks stand out too looking like a well mature scape though after only 3 weeks very well planted tank


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Hey guys,

Just an update on how things are going.

I've added the following fish so far 

- 7 x Danio margaritatus  (Celestial Pearl Danio)
- 5 x Boraras maculatus (Dwarf Rasbora)
- 4 x Otocinclus Catfish 
- 2 x Otocinclus sp. Zebra

& some Cherry shrimp.

More will be getting added to that this weekend I want to add another 13 CPD, 15 Dwarf Rasbora and some Amano Shrimp. I went today but they were really busy when I eventually wanted serving, of which I don't do well.. Wait.

The Black background has I believe come up trumps. I think it really shows off the shape of the rockwork and shows off the greens very well ( & kinda stops you noticing the Diatom algae outbreak!!  )
FTS:



Fishy Hang Out:



Follow da leader, leader,leader, follow da leader:




Been cleaning the brown yuckky strands everyday for about a week now. Can't seem to keep on top. 

Anyway, thats ya lot.


----------



## spill50

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

What no photo showing the black background?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Oooooops  Post edited!


----------



## spill50

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Yeah definately makes the greens pop looks good. May try black on mine ;p


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Ha do it. It makes my tank look deeper (more distance between front and back) than the light background.

 Also prevents a lot of light spilling, if you don't desire it.

Cheers mate!


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Might try a black background myself, however i do like the graded blue to white ones Mark has  Black suits yours perfectly


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Good mate, I am happy with the definition it gives! I suspect you wont be disappointed!


----------



## sr20det

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Wow, background has made a huge difference looks so green now. Might have to try black on.mine.

Looking good. Do you have snails, and do your shrimp attack the diatoms? Know otos do, so I hear?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> Wow, background has made a huge difference looks so green now. Might have to try black on.mine.
> 
> Looking good. Do you have snails, and do your shrimp attack the diatoms? Know otos do, so I hear?



Hey,

Thanks, I have some Red Ramshorns on the way.  They won't overrun the tank unless lots of excess food is available will they? I like the thought of them but don't want millions.

Shrimp and Ottos do go at them like, but out of all of them I think the Amano is particularly good. Which is why I went to purchase some, coupled with the fact they are handsome little fellas


----------



## Alastair

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Tanks looking great mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Thank you mate. Was looking at your journal, looks fantastic from my phone! Will get a better look on the macbook later. It truly is a beautiful looking tank.

Cheers,


----------



## Alastair

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Thank you mate. Was looking at your journal, looks fantastic from my phone! Will get a better look on the macbook later. It truly is a beautiful looking tank.
> 
> Cheers,


Your welcome buddy. The black ground gives a much better sense of depth. 

Thanks mate. Really appreciate that. I can't view the pics of my journal on tapa talk lol but I'm popping up updates tonight. 
Oooo MacBook ha ha!!! Posh!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sr20det

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, background has made a huge difference looks so green now. Might have to try black on.mine.
> 
> Looking good. Do you have snails, and do your shrimp attack the diatoms? Know otos do, so I hear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Thanks, I have some Red Ramshorns on the way.  They won't overrun the tank unless lots of excess food is available will they? I like the thought of them but don't want millions.
> 
> Shrimp and Ottos do go at them like, but out of all of them I think the Amano is particularly good. Which is why I went to purchase some, coupled with the fact they are handsome little fellas
Click to expand...


My 14l is packed with them mate I mean loads well most tiny small babies, when they get to breeding size, well they breed and breed heavily.  I try to remove as many breeding size snails as possible and only leave babies or young juves.  But they can clean a algae tank in a day in those numbers. Especially Diatoms. mine dont do bba though? Well not the spores anyways.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mate. Was looking at your journal, looks fantastic from my phone! Will get a better look on the macbook later. It truly is a beautiful looking tank.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome buddy. The black ground gives a much better sense of depth.
> 
> Thanks mate. Really appreciate that. I can't view the pics of my journal on tapa talk lol but I'm popping up updates tonight.
> Oooo MacBook ha ha!!! Posh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Will definitely be looking then! Macbook pro is unbelievable, I love it!

Cheers Sr20det, I will have to do something then ha! & regarding BBA, I don't think much touches it apart from flying foxes and maybe Siamese Algae eaters, maybe Amano shrimp too?

Cheers,


----------



## meejo

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Looking good  You should try one of those backgrounds with an LED light behind, make it look like a sunrise/set in the middle maybe


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				meejo said:
			
		

> Looking good  You should try one of those backgrounds with an LED light behind, make it look like a sunrise/set in the middle maybe



Could be an option mate, I actually thought of that when I had the other background on. 

But the way the black makes everything pop right out at you is quite remarkable.
Although, using only an
iPhone, I cannot show that to great effect unfortunately.

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Diatom algae is a biatch, Nuff said.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Diatom algae is a biatch, Nuff said.


Hi Nathaniel,
try reducing the lighting intensity and upping the water changes.....presuming youve maxed out the c02 of course.
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Hey guys,

Got a few pics as its been a while since I did anything.

I have had a little problem with Brown Strand Algae, which was linked to low Co2 or High lighting issues. This has definitely got better of late, with most of it dissapearing, or rather not reapearing on removal.

I have a tiny amount of Staghorn at the front left, which could be a lack of flow, regarding rock formation. This could also have been due to 8am sunshine spilling onto the tank before co2 kicks in.

Hence the reason for applying a Black Vinyl to the windowside and lower on the front pane.

The stems seem to be going a lot better with the addition of more co2 and the introduction of APFUK Macro/Micro fertilisers, which can be found Here.

Heres some photos:






















Cheers,


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Hey NAth I might have missed it but why the black strip on the front mate?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Hey NAth I might have missed it but why the black strip on the front mate?



Hey Chris, 
Its to stop the sunlight causing algae within the carpet of Eleocharis Sp. Mini and some around the Cryptocoryne Parva.

With me being on holiday soon too, should  prevent the algae, which its already having an effect on.

Cheers,


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Oh right.  Shoulda known.


----------



## Danny

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Is this tank an optiwhite built by PP?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				Danny said:
			
		

> Is this tank an optiwhite built by PP?



Hey Danny,
No mate, its a TGM one, Dimensions of 60x40x40 cm. Might be up for sale soon


----------



## Danny

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Danny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this tank an optiwhite built by PP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Danny,
> No mate, its a TGM one, Dimensions of 60x40x40 cm. Might be up for sale soon
Click to expand...


Ah ha, stop trying to cost me money lol

Shopping list the size of my arm already, already got the next 6months worth of spare money spent


----------



## andyh

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

i too suffer from the 8am sunshine on the tanks and have to say like the very straight forward solution of the black vinyl. Why didnt i think of that!!!


----------



## tim

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

any updated pics mate


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> any updated pics mate


+1 for more pics please


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Hey guys, thanks for the interest.
I will get some photos together either before I go to Turkey on saturday or after.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*






Just a quick snap before my Jollys, Showing I need to get down and dirty with the scissors when I get back


----------



## tim

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

your cpds have coloured up nice mate enjoy your hols


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Thank you Tim! Will catch you all in a week


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

How you gonna cope for a week without us mate   
Enjoy your hol.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Oh, Ya know, I'll just soldier on through 





Cheers


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Nice!!!
I can see its gonna be tough


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Torture! I'm gonna look into doing Diving courses while I'm there..


----------



## darren636

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

you blahblahblahblahblahblahblah


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Oh, Ya know, I'll just soldier on through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Now there is inspiration for a scape....


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Ya know, I'll just soldier on through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is inspiration for a scape....
Click to expand...


You'd need a big tank!  gonna get a waterproof disposable while im there. 

See if i can find nemo..


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Sure would mate, have a good one anyway, should be nice and hot!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Cheers gary, just sat in airport now. Getting my last bit of green fix for a week


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

get off here and get in the bar!!


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Any updates mate?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Hey guys,

Sorry I haven't got around to this sooner, heres a few pics before I trim the Stems to death 





















Photos are raw as I took to upload in a hurry 

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine*

Danio Tinwini - FASSSSSSSSSSSST!


----------



## tim

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

this is going to come together nicely once you get those scissors out mate   nice fish those tinwinis


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

Hey Tim,

Thanks, The HM in front of the Blxya Japonica has been cut right down, and the Ammania sp. Bonsaii will be getting pulled out in the back left soon too. 

Thinking of backfilling the right hand corner, but not entirely sure how to go about it yet.
Got some Eleocharis Acicularis coming from Westy soon, so will be making use of that in the back left, to try and give a less 'messy' look.

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

Hacked all the right side right back to the substrate. Thinking of what to put in behind. Currently the Danio sp. Tinwini and Celestial Pearls love flying round the large rock to the right. 

I'm thinking Maybe get a few pots of Pogostemon Stellatus or Erectus? As the Stellatus is magnificent in both shape and hopefully will be in colour and the Erectus is a favourite of mine for shape. Could possibly use both but would that impact on a 'wall of one plant ' look behind that right rock to really pop out of the scape.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

A complete strip down and rescape is a pending possibility at the moment too.


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

Lol why


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

Don't know if I'm still keen on hard scape layout. Time will tell.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

Hi Nath,
looks much better after the trim, it has more shape and allows the eye to look through the tank. I think the p. erectus would look good behind the rock as it doesnt get too large and would fit nicely with the current plants. If you keep it trimmed to just above the rock top and into the right corner it will add another layer but wont draw the eye up and out of the scape   
Was quite taken by the Tinwini's at Maidenhead today, nice fish.
Rescapes are always on the mind.....
Cheerio
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

Thank you Ady, I'm with you on that one. The Rotala became too leggy and made it look very messy In there.

I'm going to look at getting a couple of 1-2 Grow pots of Pogo. I think, let that grow nearer rock and leave a hiding space in the back for the Tinwinis. 
They really are fantastic little fish, great to watch as the 36 I have literally follow each other in a massive conga line around the tank 

When I started, I used to think Cryptocorynes were ugly and could not understand why people liked them so much, but now I do. When they thrive they are absolutely stunning plants, and mine are doing very well.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

Oh, forgot to mention, there's another Grobeam en route. So that should ensure a good distribution of lighting.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Oh, forgot to mention, there's another Grobeam en route. So that should ensure a good distribution of lighting.


Cool, at least with these systems you have the power to reduce intensity as you please  
I may ask for a dimmable ATI sun power for Christmas  I like the idea of being able to add a sunrise and sunset period, means you can also slowly build up co2 with the lights to peak for a few hours before switching off for the sunset period 8)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

Yeah, I was in the same boat regards ATI. I really wanted one.

These TMC tiles really are good though, I just thought another one could be beneficial for spread into the corners, but on 50% each or something like.

Also the new one will come with A storm controller, so that'll be something to play with


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine ----- Update-----*

Heres a video of the Danios in action, for anyone who's interested  :



Cheers,


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  >> VIDEO ADDED<<*

Nice schoolers!
Stay tight dont they.....mmm....


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  >> VIDEO ADDED<<*

Really good schoolers mate, Had to show it, thats my video upload


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  >> VIDEO ADDED<<*

what kind of Danios are they Nath?? they can shift!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  >> VIDEO ADDED<<*

Hey Ian,

They Are Danio Tinwinis, fantastic little fish with a beautiful gold and very dark blue/ black spot coloration.

They really can shift, I wanted to show both how fast they were and how they acted in large groups, Hoggie was interested in these, so hopefully will show behaviours.


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  >> VIDEO ADDED<<*

Hi Nat
Couldn't get the Danio tinwinis...but purchase 10 of these last Monday at Maidenhead Aquatics/London Colney.

hoggie


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  >> VIDEO ADDED<<*

They are very nice too Hoggie.
I like the body shape and behaviour of these little chaps.

PFKs recent two part article was excellent on Danios showing the diversity of the colours they exhibit. 

I however was not pleased with their picture of the Tinwini, looking more like a cooked 'white bait' than the real thing.
It's in the second of the two parts, I believe it was Octobers? And it's on the BOTTOM RIGHT of the LEFT HAND PAGE.

Someone take a look and tell me if it looks anything similar?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  >> VIDEO ADDED<<*

Another Video, this time when feeding 

Witness the Frenzy!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  :::FEEDING VIDEO:::*

They love Prima microgranules too


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  :::FEEDING VIDEO:::*

I Also fed them Hikari Micro Granules, as well as frozen foods such as Bloodworm(chopped small) Tubifex and daphina.
Anything that hits the surface, they tend to eat.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  :::FEEDING VIDEO:::*

They do indeed.  Make the bloodworm an occasional treat rather than the norm though


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine  :::FEEDING VIDEO:::*

Okay guys just a short update, Gots some new residents :

Taiwan/Singapore Fire Red Cherry Shrimp (20)


















And the Tinwinis are STILL! too fast..





Another change, Planted plenty of Pogostemon Erectus in the back, Hopefully will make a fantastic backdrop:





Cheers


----------



## Palm Tree

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

I've been following this thread closely as I have the same size tank just waiting for a stand to be welded so I can start to fill her up. Still trying to decide between natural with emergent plants or dutch style with pressurised CO2 and EI ferts.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Hmm, Very tough choice! But I would maybe go with Natural with Emergent plants setup.
I'm going to be makinga cabinet from oak possibly this week, then somehow have to configure a light mounting system as I have another Grobeam Tile now. Can't wait to get it up and running.


----------



## Palm Tree

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

I will probably go with the low tech approach because I dont have that much time to maintain it. I would be making a cabinet for mine but it fits exactly on top of a chest of drawers my dad made for me when I was 5, I just need to make a steel frame for the chest of drawers because its made from thin pine and it isnt very srong. Are you a joiner or is the oak cabinet gonna be more of a diy project?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Sounds like an excellent idea mate, good sentimental value. Yeah I'm a bench joiner in my 3rd year Apprenticeship, so that helps a lot, having access to machines and knowledge to put it all together.

Gonna have 3x3 corners on it to carry the water weight. The only thing I'm unsure about is wether to make it to fit my current setup, or make a cabinet with a 4'x2' Footprint to support a future project (Probably this one if I can squeeze some more oak out of my Dad  , We had a lot left over from a big job).

My next upgrade in tank will be to a 4'x2'x1' Shallow I think.


----------



## Palm Tree

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

I take it your doing a level 3 apprenticeship then?
The next tank after my 6x2x2 may also be a 4x2x1 shallow tank or a 4x2x2 desinged to be half filled to the 12'' mark.
 I would try and go for stand with a 4x2 footprint if you have the space because you could put a couple of 30cm cubes on each side 
When I make the stand for my 4ft tank I want the frame to be showing and made out of 4x4 much like this http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3664/344 ... 4a0b_o.jpg. I like the industial look to it.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Yeah mate doing my level 3 at the moment, then with a bit of luck will progress to doing my HIgher Nationals next year.

I know what you mean, I have an oak sideboard in my kitchen open bottomed like that and it looks excellent. I'm gonna try make the cabinet minimalist like ADA with some slight changes, as the oak when joint together to make doors will need to have stiles and rails to prevent cupping or twist I think. Gonna work some tool drawers into there somewhere too  

Will try get the 4ft one made. But will take a bit longer to do.


----------



## Palm Tree

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

I think an ADA style cabinet with shaker style doors would look the part. Good luck with the cabinet and post some pics up of it after.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*






Journal closed!


----------



## Palm Tree

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Why what happened, why did you strip down the tank?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Hey Palm, I've been thinking of it for a while. It was a bit of a mess and I wanted to change stuff about.

I've done a rescape last night, and am leaving it today to see if I like the layout.
Will put something up a bit later  watch this space for a hardscape preview.


----------



## basil

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Hi whitey - look forward to seeing the next one. Let me know if you want any CBS, I have lots of young uk bred s+ grade......happy to let you have some in return for the excellent fires you sent


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*



			
				basil said:
			
		

> Hi whitey - look forward to seeing the next one. Let me know if you want any CBS, I have lots of young uk bred s+ grade......happy to let you have some in return for the excellent fires you sent




Hey mate, 
How are they doing now? For some reason mine have been dropping like flies,  couldn't put a finger on what it was. So at the moment I'm good for shrimp ta  I wouldn't subject them to me 

Thanks for popping by,

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Preview of next Hardscape:


----------



## tim

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

very nice layout mate plenty of depth


----------



## johnski

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Lookin good Whitney. You starting with new plants or using the existing?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

looks nice, what are the plans with the plants?


----------



## Lindy

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

NICE!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Hello folks, thanks for the kind words.

About the plants, I will be as you can see around the base of the foremost rock, using some Eleocharis sp. Mini from last scape, behind that on the lowest level I think will be Crypts galore.
It's funny, When I started, I used to think 'crypts' what the F would someone want them for, they're ugly, and hard to fit in nicely. But now, after seeing some fantastic examples on here, (Alistair) and in my tank before the rescape, I fell in love with them, I love the way they grow. 

Anyway, left forefront to left of branch,  I think I will get more Sp. Mini and go right along. Will create a nice plane. 

Upper 'Root' section, I was wanting to cover Manzanita in moss, possibly Fissidens Fox or Fontanus. Surrounded by some stems, really like Myriophyllum mattogrossense 'Red' some rotala Mexicana sp. Goias and some narrow java.

Will see how it all pans out.


----------



## Palm Tree

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Im gonna be watching this especially because I just set up my 60x38x38 optiwhite tank today


----------



## basil

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> basil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi whitey - look forward to seeing the next one. Let me know if you want any CBS, I have lots of young uk bred s+ grade......happy to let you have some in return for the excellent fires you sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate,
> How are they doing now? For some reason mine have been dropping like flies,  couldn't put a finger on what it was. So at the moment I'm good for shrimp ta  I wouldn't subject them to me
> 
> Thanks for popping by,
> 
> Cheers,
Click to expand...


They are goin great guns thanks - probably now got in the region of a couple hundred, and they are making stunning shrimp too! 

Sounds like you might have a bacterial outbreak? Worth dosing seachem para guard if you have as well as the usual almond leaves. I've also recently been using Beta Glucans to great effect on making my shrimp hardy. Hope they are ok and you don't lose too many more!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Ha dosed paraguard. Which in turn killed more  

Got about 2-3 left and a pint glass with about 30 babies the size of half a pinhead in!

Got some planting done, will fill and possibly get a photo up.

Cheers,


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*

Looks great Nath,
looking forward to more pictures!
Sorry to hear about the shrimp too, sounds odd.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Ryuoh Ravine - Taiwan Fires*






Water is still cloudy, and there's a lot more plants to go in yet


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Plenty more to plant up


----------



## jack-rythm

coming along nicely...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Dimming shots: 









Before planting lots of Pogostemon Helferi tonight/ tomorrow.


----------



## jack-rythm

looking forward to this one  I love pogostemon helferi, looks great in small tanks like this


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside




----------



## basil

Nice - will be a stunner when grown in. Love the hard scape on this one!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:
			
		

> Nice - will be a stunner when grown in. Love the hard scape on this one!



Thanks Mike,

It's going alright at the moment, although there is a massive amount of filling in to do. The Pogostemon Helferi is having a hard time adjusting, I know it doesn't weather the postal service great. I underestimated how 'co2 heavy' it is, I was lime green as per before adding, and next day was deep blue 

Upped the co2 a lot now! 
Now I need to decide on planting the plateau. Maybe a Bucephalandra or two. Who knows?!


----------



## jack-rythm

Sorry to hear your helferi wasn't doing well. Glad it's back fighting!   I found mine thriving with no co2. It's interesting this. Maybe it's because my tanks are smaller? I was worried I would have to get a triple valve for a FE co2 Kit but turns out I don't. I even have Cuba in there I put in for a giggle but that's growing well too! Madness. Maybe it's a stage! Or something to do with temps. Let me know how it goes with co2. It's interesting to see different setups growing the same plant  

Jack

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basil

Co2geeks.com !!

Something I've never tried to get my head around. I always chickened out and went low tech


----------



## jack-rythm

Me too! Tried once and when back to lowtech pretty quick, although I am wanting to give it another go now I have the luck of building another tank once I decided dimensions  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Ha funnily enough, I nearly gassed my fish last night After you lot speaking about it. 

Was still too much co2 in column when lights went off. Luckily the mrs said,' the fish are all at the top'. 

I don't think they were gasping, just close to the top. Because of the surface agitation, mine gasses off quite quickly, but I just turned the lights on and lifted the spraybar for an hour.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Status update:

Currently planing oak sections up for my   Cabinet 



My 'not so helpful' helper:


----------



## Antipofish

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Status update:
> 
> Currently planing oak sections up for my   Cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> My 'not so helpful' helper:



That dog is in SERIOUSLY good condition Nath. Nice to see  
So what are the plans for this cabinet ?  Sounds really cool.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey Chris, 
Thanks  he's just pulled me round the racecourse!

Lets just say it isn't ADA style, but will hopefully look nice once completed. Will be done over the Xmas period.


----------



## pancho

Your tank looks realy nice .hope I can get one looking anything near all of the ones Iv seen on here


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Quick snap before I head back to the workshop:




Eleocharis sp. Mini spread:




Thanks Pancho!


----------



## pancho

Your welcome .it looks great !


----------



## tim

Looking good that mate


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Thanks very much chaps. That's great to hear. I've not decided on what to put in the top left corner as of yet. Still
Thinking a Buceph or two would be really nice and balance the crypts on the bottom right. 

I think I'll have to get in touch with Vasteq.

Bllllerrrr, I'm knackered after almost completing cutting / planing and thicknessing oak for cabinet. Will upload some shots of it shortly, although I doubt you'll understand why it's taken me so long to run out (I've been on since 1.30pm with it).

Now time to finish my cupper and finish off machining the timber for the top of the cabinet


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Top timber :






Nice and thick  :


----------



## andyh

Looking good dude!

Really like the two distinct levels


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Phew! That was a long time machining!
Here we have It all back at my house, making sure it's nice and acclimatised for when I use it in a couple of weeks! 

The components are as follows:

Top - side top and bottom stiles ( still to be cut to exact length)

2nd layer: front and back stiles 

3rd: Top (where tank sits upon)

Bottom: Cabinet legs

This was machined out of massive sections of oak that we have spare from making king post trusses. I think the timber sizes originally were 11 x 6 inches of European Air dryed oak (Which is an absolute BOMB!!). 

Will begin next stage when I get bored of sitting on my blahblahblahblah at Xmas 

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

andyh said:
			
		

> Looking good dude!
> 
> Really like the two distinct levels



Thanks mate, this means a lot too. I've been actively following your journal & think it looks absolutely amazing. Keep up your good work!


----------



## Palm Tree

That is gonna be an amazing stand, I'm really looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey PT,

Yeah I'm looking forward to getting it all together! It's been a while coming!
Gonna enjoy thinking of what I can do extra to aid me in my fish keeping / scaping. Thinking of ideas


----------



## Palm Tree

How about some Barclaya longifolia or Alternanthera reineckii in the top left corner ? A nice bushy red plant would look great filling up that corner. Either way the tank looks lush as it is and will look even lusher when the Eleocharis fills out.
Are the leg posts and stiles 3x3 ? They look nice and solid.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Palm Tree said:
			
		

> How about some Barclaya longifolia or Alternanthera reineckii in the top left corner ? A nice bushy red plant would look great filling up that corner. Either way the tank looks lush as it is and will look even lusher when the Eleocharis fills out.
> Are the leg posts and stiles 3x3 ? They look nice and solid.



Hey,
Funnily enough I was questioning whether to add Alternanthera Reineckii mini in between the crypts and the Eleocharis. I think it'll provide a good contrast?
Ideally would like to reserve the upper most section for a 'special' plant .

The oak sections are 2' 3/8ths so are substantial pieces without being overbearing, funnily enough, they are within a few millimetres of my existing oak furniture, very accidentally 

Thanks a lot Mate,


----------



## Alastair

Tanks looking sweet mate I really like the hard scape layout. Can't wait to see how the cabinet turns out  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Alastair said:


> Tanks looking sweet mate I really like the hard scape layout. Can't wait to see how the cabinet turns out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cheers mate, getting quite excited about it myself!  small things please simple minds...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Just dressing up an oak top(similar to what i will be doing with my cabinet).
The rustic look is intentional with the large knots in this piece:








Thats my Lie Nielsen smoothing plane with a bronze body, thats worth more than my whole tank


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

3ft:



4ft:







Almost in need of a tank on top


----------



## Ady34

Very nice pieces of furniture Nath, the stand will look awesome in this wood!


----------



## Brian Murphy

Loving the stands ..... tried growing Alternanthera reineckii and it just melted on me..... gonna try it again though as I think it was without Co2 for too long which in turn meant lower lighting levels


----------



## jack-rythm

Nath that table looks pukka Mate, nice one  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Thanks for that chaps  Im looking forward to getting my stand together now. Will keep this thread updated with my progress and pictures.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside




----------



## danmullan

That oak is stunning, I hope all goes well with the cabinet build. Tank looks sweet as well. I like what you've done with the different height levels.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

danmullan said:


> That oak is stunning, I hope all goes well with the cabinet build. Tank looks sweet as well. I like what you've done with the different height levels.



Thanks Dan for all the compliments in one  I will be getting cracked on with it soon! Ive had a few people mention the separate levels, and did this intentionally as something different. 

Ive been watching your progress with your fantastic setup. In fact ive been meaning to comment on how well its looking. Its going to be a cracker!

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Climbing High


----------



## tim

dont think he likes the scape mate hes trying to escape  good shot nath


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Sneaky bugger. Thanks tim, twas just with the iPhone


----------



## LancsRick

Lovely woodwork Nath. Quick question on one of your previous experiments - how have you found the colourless spraybar for keeping clean (i.e. looking clean)? I'm thinking of using my next nano as a bit of an aesthetics project, and doing all the pipework etc with colourless acrylic and tubing, just wondering whether I'm going to create something that looks amazing on day 1, but requires huge maintenance to keep it looking that way...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

LancsRick said:


> Lovely woodwork Nath. Quick question on one of your previous experiments - how have you found the colourless spraybar for keeping clean (i.e. looking clean)? I'm thinking of using my next nano as a bit of an aesthetics project, and doing all the pipework etc with colourless acrylic and tubing, just wondering whether I'm going to create something that looks amazing on day 1, but requires huge maintenance to keep it looking that way...


 
Hey Rick, 
Hope your well?
Well as it stands I haven't cleaned it for ages, and its due. On the most recent tank photo, its as it is now. Pretty unclean but not really too noticeable.
Its really easy to remove, but I'm just lazy  I was just looking at it tonight, before you posted, thinking maybe give it a clean? then came to my senses and realised it was the Xmas hols 

I'd go for it mate, you won't look back (they also stay cleaner longer than my Lily pipes )

Have a good Xmas,
Cheers,


----------



## LancsRick

All good, I Facebook messaged you a while ago and you ignored me you sod . Don't feel like I'm abandoning you just because you haven't sold me anything in a while, you know it's inevitable .

Cheers, I'll stick with the plan then, just got to source some acrylic tube and also pvc hosing. The main issue is that postage is more than the cost of the product from most places!

Anyways, Merry Christmas, enjoy the tank over the break .


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Facebook message? I rarely go on Facebook 
Go for it mate, check ebay for the best deals..

Cheers mate, I intend to get a good start on this bloomin' cabinet!
Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

And so it begins!


----------



## Alastair

Whitey89 said:


> And so it begins!


Good luck buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Well today has gone well.

Ive got the front stiles and transoms done. There will be a door on the front but that'll be made last of all.

Although it doesn't look much, theres a decent amount of work involved in the manufacture. 
Heres the front section together, although not glued or sanded yet, as theres some routering out to do for the panels in the side.









Edit: although it looks small, its not really an accurate representation,  as the cabinet will be 900mm high, which is approximately the same height as a kitchen worktop.

Nice workable height


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Still no glue, as about to start marking out for the panels in the sides.

Top boards just resting on, to be biscuited together and cleaned up yet.
Top will finish flush with front and side to keep as minimal look as possible:







Let me know what you think please


----------



## Aron_Dip

Looking good mate and seeing them makes me wish I never left my joinery shop to move onto site work ect..

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim

very nice mate wanna make me a 40x40 cm


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Thanks Guys  Im happy with how its coming along, now I've finally got around to doing it, that is!

@Tim

Bear in mind theres probably the equivalent of maybe £200 worth of wood there alone


----------



## Palm Tree

Wow that looks mint, as the saying goes great minds think alike 
Its exactly how I am building a 1200x600x800 out of 4x4's in spring.
It will definitley look better with the pannels and door on, talking of which will you be cutting dado's to fix the pannels to the frame ?


----------



## tim

not cheap for that quality eh mate my grandads a carpenter so i can appreciate the workmanship nice job mate


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Palm Tree said:


> Wow that looks mint, as the saying goes great minds think alike
> Its exactly how I am building a 1200x600x800 out of 4x4's in spring.
> It will definitley look better with the pannels and door on, talking of which will you be cutting dado's to fix the pannels to the frame ?



Hey PT,

Was wondering when you were going to  pop by.
Thanks very much. I'm happy with the result, considering its nothing like the 'usual' cabinets or even normal furniture. 

For fixing the Panels, I will use a router to cut a groove round all 3 sides and the bottom( for a cabinet floor) offset, so that theres only 5mm or so then the groove. This should help keep the look minimal.



tim said:


> not cheap for that quality eh mate my grandads a carpenter so i can appreciate the workmanship nice job mate



Certainly not cheap mate, I was lucky I got some to make this. Wish I'd have done a 4' one though 

Thanks a lot mate. Can't wait to get it finished


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey guys, I know a few of you at least might be interested in the progress of my cabinet, so after 7 hours work today, heres where were at:

Joint up two halves of the top, they then will be planed flat and fitted together. This method should mean When I get the whole piece together as one, there should be very minimal movement, as they will have been planed flat a few times. 





I have also routered out all the back and sides and have fitted the Right Hand panel.Still not glued or cleaned up yet! 
 Its really coming together nicely now:








It really is a substantial cabinet, with a lot of weight since the addition of the boards. Which are 20mm thick. Should look the part  

Cheers,


----------



## Ady34

Looks great Nath, must be nice to have the knowledge and skills necessary to do this sort of thing, you can't buy that....not without a lot of money anyway!


----------



## Ian Holdich

Good skill nath! 

My misses would love this kind of thing, rather than the clinical cabinets that normally come with the tanks.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Thank you guys. I'm  very happy with how its going. Will see if I can get the Worktop together and sanded this week. As well as cutting the panels for the back and left side, theres also the bottom to router out for the 'Floor'.

Following that they'll be LEDs to fit in the interior, tool stand to make & lighting  bar to get fabricated.


----------



## Ady34

Whitey89 said:


> Thank you guys. I'm very happy with how its going. Will see if I can get the Worktop together and sanded this week. As well as cutting the panels for the back and left side, theres also the bottom to router out for the 'Floor'.
> 
> Following that they'll be LEDs to fit in the interior, tool stand to make & lighting bar to get fabricated.


----------



## Palm Tree

Whitey89 said:


> Following that they'll be LEDs to fit in the interior, tool stand to make & lighting bar to get fabricated


Pimp my stand lol
The sad thing is I want you to put a badge on the front of it, like a gold dollar sign just bellow the tank on the top rail.


----------



## Ady34

Palm Tree said:


> Pimp my stand lol
> The sad thing is I want you to put a badge on the front of it, like a gold dollar sign just bellow the tank on the top rail.


maybe NW ( Natural Woodworkio/Nathaniel Whiteside) instead of NA/ADA?


----------



## Palm Tree

Ady34 said:


> maybe NW ( Natural Woodworkio/Nathaniel Whiteside) instead of NA/ADA?






It must stand for Natural Woodworkio though, as when I steal it from his house I will be able to say its a brand not some guys name.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Haha. Will have to have a Badge Like!


----------



## AndrewH

Palm Tree said:


> ...as when I steal it from his house I will be able to say its a brand not some guys name.


 
Lol. Nice one 
...


----------



## Deano3

The cabinet looks awsome mate really good workman ship, would love to be able to try build a cabinet one day but would be nowere near as complex and professional

looks great anyway, keep us posted 
Dean


----------



## iPlantTanks

Beautiful tank mate, cabinet is looking brilliant too

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Thanks for your kind words chaps! Got the Two top pieces glued together and the panel in the Left hand side now.

Will get some snaps and update tomorrow


----------



## hydrophyte

Those are lovely pieces of furniture. Your tank setup looks good, too!



Whitey89 said:


>


----------



## Gary Nelson

blimey, I've just been reading this... some craftsmanship going it to that! Gonna look fab when the units done - i will sure be watching this to the end 
PS, I think your going to be getting a few orders.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Gary Nelson said:


> blimey, I've just been reading this... some craftsmanship going it to that! Gonna look fab when the units done - i will sure be watching this to the end
> PS, I think your going to be getting a few orders.



Thanks Gary. Im eagerly awaiting a copy of PFK with a write up in it about your tank! 

Orders are very welcome 

Cheers, 

Should I keep the updates coming? Step by step or is everyone getting bored of my 'spamming'


----------



## Palm Tree

Whitey89 said:


> Should I keep the updates coming? Step by step or is everyone getting bored of my 'spamming'


 Definatly keep up with the updates


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Palm Tree said:


> Definatly keep up with the updates



Yes sir!


----------



## Palm Tree

How long do you reckon it will take to finish the cabinet then ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Palm Tree said:


> How long do you reckon it will take to finish the cabinet then ?



Hey mate,

To be honest, I think I'm going well. And the cabinet itself. (Without door or lighting rail) should be complete with back and bottom hopefully by the weekend. 

**update**









Nice featured top, which I obviously wont see much of  :




Thats it very much up to date, photos were just taken. I was going to price up the timber to see how much it would cost me to produce for members/limited supply.

Cheers,


----------



## Gary Nelson

Whitey89 said:


> Thanks Gary. Im eagerly awaiting a copy of PFK with a write up in it about your tank!
> 
> Orders are very welcome
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Should I keep the updates coming? Step by step or is everyone getting bored of my 'spamming'


 

Cheers Nath, yes im looking forward to it too - please keep those updates coming, im waiting for the next instalment its going to look fab when its done... I really think the finish will compliment a nature aquarium very nicely.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Gary Nelson said:


> Cheers Nath, yes im looking forward to it too - please keep those updates coming, im waiting for the next instalment its going to look fab when its done... I really think the finish will compliment a nature aquarium very nicely.



Updated just before you posted  buddy 

Will glue the two sides up complete tomorrow. And get the extra boards for the back.


----------



## Alastair

Looks sweet mate, really nice. Can tell by the amount of time you've put into doing it that alot if luuuurves gone into this  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iPlantTanks

Looks like a proper professional job mate, and yes updates please!


----------



## LondonDragon

Whitey89 said:


> Thats it very much up to date, photos were just taken. I was going to price up the timber to see how much it would cost me to produce for members/limited supply.


Great skills, looking forward to the complete cabinet  at least you know why good quality cabinets are expensive


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Thanks again guys, Good to know your tastes are similar to mine 
I do think, and always have, a nice clear varnished oak stand would compliment the green of an aquascape superbly.


----------



## Alastair

Whitey89 said:


> Thanks again guys, Good to know your tastes are similar to mine
> I do think, and always have, a nice clear varnished oak stand would compliment the green of an aquascape superbly.


I can just picture you admiring its angles and smoothness ha ha ooo errrr 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

To be honest, as its taking more shape, the more it surpasses my expectations of how (in my opinion) good it looks. I'm really happy with it, and can almost envisage the lighting rail, with its hopefully unique finish and the other additions I can hopefully add into the mix.

I've been thinking about what we 'need' in terms of functionality coupled with looks. Hopefully when complete, this will come up with the goods.


----------



## tim

it is a very good looking piece of furniture mate as has been said knocks spots of the generic cabinets out there good job mate will be interested in rough costs of one of these see how it compares top quality mate


----------



## Palm Tree

Any updates on the stand mate ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Palm Tree said:


> Any updates on the stand mate ?



Hey,
Not as of yet mate, I will be putting the bottom and back in on Monday/Tuesday.

Will also cut holes for pipes and wires in panels etc


----------



## Palm Tree

Good good, looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Palm Tree said:


> Good good, looking forward to seeing it finished



Same  

We have been working on an extension for the past two weeks, so haven't been around workshop to 'stop back' and after a day in the cold, I never seem to want to go start working on my cabinet again 

I'll get it sorted.. Eventually!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Tomorrow is the day! ... (He says!)


----------



## Gary Nelson

I'm looking forward to seeing more, it's gonna look fab when it's done mate!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Gary Nelson said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing more, it's gonna look fab when it's done mate!



Cheers Gary. Will try get it completed by the weekend! 

Got blyxa posted this morning too mate, postage was only 90p so don't worry about it. I'm still waiting to see your feature in PFK


----------



## Gary Nelson

Whitey89 said:


> Cheers Gary. Will try get it completed by the weekend!
> 
> Got blyxa posted this morning too mate, postage was only 90p so don't worry about it. I'm still waiting to see your feature in PFK



That's really good of you mate  if I see you on the hunt for plants in the future then I will be only to happy to help you - this is what makes this forum so special... Great members helping one another, thanks again mate.

PS, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

We're all here to benefit and help each other in some form or another 

Thanks mate, for your interest!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Pretty happy with how the Eleocharis sp. Mini is growing in now.  Its rushing to the corner at some rate now  

Will probably invest in a Hydor 1600 too I think, to make sure that co2 is powered down to substrate level.

Crypts are doing particularly well in this setup, they are looking nice and healthy.








The staurogyne is growing in ok at the front, just the lower leaves seem to be suffering from lack of co2, I think! But bear in mind this is right at the front down in a crevice! Hence the hydor 1600 





Blxya just goes mad :





Cabinet is near completion, and I will be assembling and gluing up the sides tomorrow or sunday, all Being well. As I want to get one layer of varnish all round first, to prevent any water issues later on, and I need to go and buy that. 

Will keep you patient lot updated 
Cheers,
N


----------



## hydrophyte

Those plants look happy!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside




----------



## jack-rythm

Mat you got to sort me out some of that stuff when you have some!! lol I want some desperately!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

jack-rythm said:


> Mat you got to sort me out some of that stuff when you have some!! lol I want some desperately!



Of course mate  pearling like an absolute beast now.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Okay, so todays been a long yet good one, starting at B&Q in Darlington. Bought some 'Ronseal - Diamond Hard Varnish'.
I had initially intended to order some 'liberon - Hardwearing Varnish' but as i wanted to utilise some spare time, I had to go for the Ronseal. Which I am glad I did, it gives a very nice satin finish to the oak (matt and gloss options available, but I prefer a little shine, rather than a gooey wet look!) which I been prepping since I returned from darlington at 11am.






It was £16 for 750ml, so was a fairly expensive purchase, but after all my effort, I wont be scrimping on anything.

Here shows the nice warm feel it gives to the oak once applied :
(right -most piece just bare oak to show comparison)





I'm currently going over all the components and getting them sanded before putting the sides together and gluing them. I will cut the holes for any hoses after they are all sorted. 

Got one side completely sanded down and varnished, and the top too. Still up here and starting on
The other sides components. 

This will mean little messing around after when everything's together.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Okay, Little update.

Removed back left wood and some Blxya, to make way for some Limnophila mini sp.'Vietnam' , Ludwiga Inclinata 'Curly' and some Rotala H-Ra.
Ive Removed some crypts from the RHS, and added some Blxya alternifolia and Limnophila Sulawesi.

Think it looks so much more balanced, What do you guys reckon?





bit different to how it started! :





FAT shrimp:





Carpet: (bad photo sorry!)


----------



## jack-rythm

looking a lot more balanced mate, looking forward to seeing these new rare plants too..


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

jack-rythm said:


> looking a lot more balanced mate, looking forward to seeing these new rare plants too..


 
Hope they don't all melt !


----------



## nayr88

Looks lush man!!! How many tanks are you running ATM? Would be cool to see some in situ shots


----------



## LancsRick

Love it, very envious of the carpet!!

I think I'm going to have to try some blyxa at some point, it's such a pretty looking plant...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

nayr88 said:


> Looks lush man!!! How many tanks are you running ATM? Would be cool to see some in situ shots



Thanks Ry,  just running this and the ADA one. I want jack to make me another one though 
In situ shots would be horrendous.  its just sat on an old desk at the moment, but I Can do.

Will look mint when i get it onto this cabinet ! 



LancsRick said:


> Love it, very envious of the carpet!!
> 
> I think I'm going to have to try some blyxa at some point, it's such a pretty looking plant...



Ha thanks Rick, its really motoring now and filling out well In my Eyes.
The camera Im using for these are bad. I think I need to get myself a nikon/canon 

When I get a few cuttings, I'll get you some posted.


----------



## Martin Osmond

Hi mate, just read through this, quality journal and a quality tank, just a couple of questions if u don't mind.
Where did u get the wood from as I cant find anywhere that sells it at the moment and im looking for exactly what u have got.
Also where can u buy Blyxa from as again I cant seem to find any anywhere.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Deano3

looking good mat, love the pics of the 2 tanks showing how much its grown in, amazing and cannot wait to see on cabinet. when i get house how i want it i might attempt making a cabinet, very handy with diy but would never match the quality of yours, keep us updated anyway mate 

Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

In situ shot for Ian and Ryan.
Nothing spectacular really, in fact not very nice. Hence why I've just got in from gluing up one side of the cabinet 

Sneak peak:





Martin Osmond said:


> Hi mate, just read through this, quality journal and a quality tank, just a couple of questions if u don't mind.
> Where did u get the wood from as I cant find anywhere that sells it at the moment and im looking for exactly what u have got.
> Also where can u buy Blyxa from as again I cant seem to find any anywhere.
> Thanks in advance



Hello martin,
Thanks for your comments, I feel like its been forever, but its just starting to get the look I want to achieve.

I purchased my manzanita from Hoggie on here, in a bundle of about 7-8 branches for I believe around £50. The blxya, I unfortunately cannot remember where I bought it from.

It will be a few weeks before any of mines ready to trim now i think.
Cheers,




Deano3 said:


> looking good mat, love the pics of the 2 tanks showing how much its grown in, amazing and cannot wait to see on cabinet. when i get house how i want it i might attempt making a cabinet, very handy with diy but would never match the quality of yours, keep us updated anyway mate
> 
> Dean



Hello Dean,

Cheers mate! It is quite remarkable difference. I believe it looks a lot better for the branch removed, it was always annoying me.

No way mate, If you put your mind to it, your time & patience, you can achieve anything. 

Might cost you a couple of quid along the way too! 

Cheers,


----------



## Ian Holdich

Thanks for that whitey! 

Looks good btw, can't wait to see your cabinet.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

If you see a pretty lady your not looking at her shoes! you'll have some sexy high heels on that girl soon   or would that be clogs 

Very nice mate.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Ian Holdich said:


> Thanks for that whitey!
> 
> Looks good btw, can't wait to see your cabinet.



Cheers ian, give it the weekend, should be somewhere near 



easerthegeezer said:


> If you see a pretty lady your not looking at her shoes! you'll have some sexy high heels on that girl soon   or would that be clogs
> 
> Very nice mate.



Haha great summary Iain, didn't quit think of that


----------



## B7fec

Looking good Nat, the changes in the scape defo adds more balance to it all. Given another few weeks and this will look stunning! Looking forward to seeing the rare plants in there!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Look whats come


----------



## Ian Holdich

You'll want to sleep with it.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Ian Holdich said:


> You'll want to sleep with it.



Gonna be a tight squeeze between this and my eheim 2078


----------



## Deano3

Is that a great lighting unit then ? With all the Cree LEDs must be powerful sorry still not sure on all lighting etc, 

Looking forward to updates
Dean


----------



## B7fec

Nice light Nat... thats gonna look great!  Where did you source it from.....if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Gary Nelson

I'm looking forward to seeing your new unit in place, I know it's going to look the business!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Deano3 said:


> Is that a great lighting unit then ? With all the Cree LEDs must be powerful sorry still not sure on all lighting etc,
> 
> Looking forward to updates
> Dean



Hey Dean,
Its not bad as light units go. Its an update of the 1000ND Grobeam Tile.
The colour rendition is slightly more White and clinical than its predecessor. Which is nice, think white headlights in comparison to the yellow ones!




B7fec said:


> Nice light Nat... thats gonna look great!  Where did you source it from.....if you don't mind me asking?



Hey Ben,
Thanks. The light was sources from a aquatic shop located in Lincoln called 'The Aquarium' which happens to be Ian Holdich's Local.

Would definitely recommend these guys, great service and UPS delivery 



Gary Nelson said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your new unit in place, I know it's going to look the business!



Cheers Gary,
Nearly there with all the cabinet, then I can get the lighting rail fabricated. 

Cheers Guys.


----------



## Deano3

sure will look great then mate cannot wait to see it 

Cheers Dean


----------



## jack-rythm

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Nearly there with all the cabinet, then I can get the lighting rail fabricated.


I was thinking about this but then I saw some one on here, cant remember where! but they had used some very very nice chrome curtain railing and cut it all down and used nice sleek corner bends to fit it all together and it looked class.. would of cost less that 20 quid as a guess. whats your thoughts mate? you would have literally an unlimited amount of choice if you went to a curtain store! im doing this with my new tank definitely, as aposed to paying a fortune for a fabricated rail from NA for example.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

jack-rythm said:


> I was thinking about this but then I saw some one on here, cant remember where! but they had used some very very nice chrome curtain railing and cut it all down and used nice sleek corner bends to fit it all together and it looked class.. would of cost less that 20 quid as a guess. whats your thoughts mate? you would have literally an unlimited amount of choice if you went to a curtain store! im doing this with my new tank definitely, as aposed to paying a fortune for a fabricated rail from NA for example.



I know of a steel fabricator as I have worked on a few jobs where he has been. It would be as simple as ordering some brushed finish pipe and having it bent to shape or to buy some box section and have it welded.


Shouldn't be too expensive, I hope, as soon as I get a measure up of sizes, I will get him to give me a price.


----------



## jack-rythm

sounds good mate


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Boooosh!!

EDIT :


----------



## tim

Outstanding mate, you'll soon be able to start mine


----------



## LondonDragon

Looking good  how about rotating the photos before uploading?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

LondonDragon said:


> Looking good  how about rotating the photos before uploading?



Ha sorry paulo, mobile upload!


----------



## LondonDragon

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Ha sorry paulo, mobile upload!


You can rotate photos on the mobile before uploading too


----------



## Arana

Looking Great, Nice work


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

LondonDragon said:


> You can rotate photos on the mobile before uploading too



Better P? Whats the quality like for phone on desktop? Just uploaded via Photobucket iPhone app.
Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Better P? Whats the quality like for phone on desktop? Just uploaded via Photobucket iPhone app.
> Cheers,


Much better now  almost had to sue you for a neck injury there!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

All glued up now. Really chuffed with how its gone together! Tomorrow I will see about light rail


----------



## Alastair

looks great mate I'd be over the moon with that. It would be a 3 way for me....... 2078, led light and the cabinet


----------



## Palm Tree

That looks great, you must be so proud of it 
Where will you be cutting the holes for the pipes, back or sides?
The jealousy is definatly kicking in now


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Palm Tree said:


> That looks great, you must be so proud of it
> Where will you be cutting the holes for the pipes, back or sides?
> The jealousy is definatly kicking in now



Hey mate,

Thanks  I will probably do a two slit design hole down one side and maybe one almost full length about an inch thick along the back right at the top of the boards. Also a tank cutter will be used to cut a hole through the bottom right for a power source/ drill a hole to fit a cable through and rewire the plug on.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Very nice indeed! True craftsmanship and a one off as well - I'd be well chuffed with that, looking forward to seeing the rest of the setup come together now.


----------



## Danny

Cheap tat, what type of hardboard is that?





















Only joking mate fantastic job and a lovely bit wood!!


----------



## Deano3

Looking great mate love the cabinet looking forward to seeing finished product

Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Really happy how its come together! Will get the cramps off tomorrow, and give it another coat of varnish, fit the top and see about a light rig. 

Can make and fit a door once the tanks on top 

I don't know much about LED setup.
Can someone offer me an explanation of how to set some up on the inside of the cabinet? Want plenty of light in there.

Cheers,


----------



## Palm Tree

Have a look here- DIY LED Lighting guide | UK Aquatic Plant Society
That would be a good setup but otherwise the led strips off ebay are cool, you can get them in 5 metre strips and you can just cut and use connectors on them.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Just got back from Workshop, thought I'd upload some slightly better images:









Cheers,

(PS. I promise to stop with cabinet updates now  )


----------



## LondonDragon

Looking good, but you forgot the holes for the pipes!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

LondonDragon said:


> Looking good, but you forgot the holes for the pipes!


 
Will do them tomorrow once I decide where to put them


----------



## Alastair

very shhhexy mate


----------



## jack-rythm

Really really nice job nath Mate, lovely wood choice man. How much did the wood cost out of interest? My mates building me a replica NA canister soon for my cube. Bet u can't wait to get it home and start using it Mate! Good job man

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

jack-rythm said:


> Really really nice job nath Mate, lovely wood choice man. How much did the wood cost out of interest? My mates building me a replica NA canister soon for my cube. Bet u can't wait to get it home and start using it Mate! Good job man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 
Hey mate,
Thanks very much. Nice, They are fairly simple to make from sheet material, you could probably knock one up complete within a few hours but look great.

Hmm, The only thing I bought for this was the timber for the back panel ( 150x22mm Tongue & groove solid oak flooring) and that was £15, on the cheap to me. Its the fact it was European air dried oak, which is second only to English oak in terms of feature and quality. I'd say you'll easily be looking at a couple of hundred quid plus to replicate what I've got here, if not £300. In lower grade oak such as American, you might be able to knock a bit off that. Then there's the hours you put in if you want to cost them up. I'd be looking at a weeks worth of hours if not more by now. So you can see how it adds up.

I will show you a photo of the wood this all came from, You'll be quite surprised.


----------



## jack-rythm

Yeah sounds good Mate, I love oak for units, looks cool man. I'm hoping to get my Mate to bosh me out a NA replica asap, I was going for the 450mm size to snugly hold my cube but I'm tempted to get a 600x450mm to offer me more cabinet space including the option to upgrade to a bigger tank too. Being able to just make up a tank when I please is an excellent luxury I am very grateful to have   Hoping to spend as little as possible on the unit though.. I'm painting it white and glossing it so wood choice is irrelevant really. Just something solid and sturdy. I know bugger all about wood construction though! Hence why I'm asking my Mate!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

jack-rythm said:


> Yeah sounds good Mate, I love oak for units, looks cool man. I'm hoping to get my Mate to bosh me out a NA replica asap, I was going for the 450mm size to snugly hold my cube but I'm tempted to get a 600x450mm to offer me more cabinet space including the option to upgrade to a bigger tank too. Being able to just make up a tank when I please is an excellent luxury I am very grateful to have   Hoping to spend as little as possible on the unit though.. I'm painting it white and glossing it so wood choice is irrelevant really. Just something solid and sturdy. I know bugger all about wood construction though! Hence why I'm asking my Mate!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



Yeah mate, I know what you mean. I like doing cabinets. Feels more personal. But sometimes you can be overcritical of you own work, and I am a lot.  

Ideally use a far eastern ply, nice quality plywood which when screwed together will be  extremely strong and importantly waterproof. Only problem you will have is finishing the edges. If you paint and sand down a few times you should get an acceptable finish.

Another alternative is Waterproof MDF, but this is pricey.

Cheers,


----------



## jack-rythm

Totally agree with that Mate, there isn't a single drawing or design I have done that I have been completely happy with!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deano3

looking good mate nearly there looking forward to seeing finished with the tank on and complete, looks great so far

Dean


----------



## Richard Dowling

Hi Nath,

Cabinet looks great, if I had the woodwork skills Id do the same! Well done.

The whole evolution of your tank from the beginning of this journal up to now is pretty much all the ideas ive considered myself whilst planning mine, Ive been reading here for months in preparation. What has been the reasoning behind your update from ND1000 to ND1500? I had always wondered whether you get even light throughout the whole tank with just one tile. And also in scrapping the Black TMC clip on light unit in place of a rail? Im trying to weigh up a balance of cost and a great looking tank....I figured I could learn from your experiences so far!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

dowheim said:


> Hi Nath,
> 
> Cabinet looks great, if I had the woodwork skills Id do the same! Well done.
> 
> The whole evolution of your tank from the beginning of this journal up to now is pretty much all the ideas ive considered myself whilst planning mine, Ive been reading here for months in preparation. What has been the reasoning behind your update from ND1000 to ND1500? I had always wondered whether you get even light throughout the whole tank with just one tile. And also in scrapping the Black TMC clip on light unit in place of a rail? Im trying to weigh up a balance of cost and a great looking tank....I figured I could learn from your experiences so far!



Hello Dowheim,
Thanks for your compliments towards my cabinet and my Journal thus far, it's good to know people can look at something You've done and take something from it.

My reasons for going with the 1500 ultima upgrade are that the lights are 35% brighter, with a more clinical white rendition compared to the slight yellow light of the 1000ND.
As for the spread, it seems to spread light across the tank a lot better than the 1000ND too, possibly eliminating the need (but not want!) for a second 1500. I did, however, when upgrading, intend to purchase 2 1500's but one at a time.

Depending on how I feel, I may completely rescape this in a couple of weeks, when the cabinet comes home 

Cheers,


----------



## jack-rythm

Umm reading this slightly puts me off the 1000ND.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

jack-rythm said:


> Umm reading this slightly puts me off the 1000ND..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



I really wouldn't let it Jack, in their own right, they are an amazing unit.
If I didn't have something to compare it to, they would be, white and bright. Just side by side, you notice a slight difference.

I ran my 1000 at 60% all the time, don't forget I was only using one!

I'm just a techy Geek. And like the 'newest model'.


----------



## jack-rythm

Haha ok Mate understood. I don't plan doing using pressured co2 anyway so should be fine  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

jack-rythm said:


> Haha ok Mate understood. I don't plan doing using pressured co2 anyway so should be fine
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



Jack, them beamz is brighttt!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

FAO : Paulo. Heres your holes! 
















Cheers


----------



## Richard Dowling

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> As for the spread, it seems to spread light across the tank a lot better than the 1000ND too


 
Good to know, if your 1500 gives a good spread I may end up just getting the TMC brackets and one 1500 instead of worrying about making a rail and getting two 1000’s which is what I initially planned
Thanks
Richard


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

dowheim said:


> Good to know, if your 1500 gives a good spread I may end up just getting the TMC brackets and one 1500 instead of worrying about making a rail and getting two 1000’s which is what I initially planned
> Thanks
> Richard



Hey Richard,

I've just got back from the metal workers. He is ringing me regarding a price for my light hanging rail.

Then i will Just mount the tile on there with the MMS system. I will be getting rid of my brackets when that time comes.

Cheers,


----------



## jack-rythm

Very very nice indeed man. Love the slits in the side and back, very smooth.. Can't wait to get mine sorted . Nice one mate


----------



## Alastair

verrrrry nice mate..... showing off the ridiculously expensive plain too huh


----------



## LondonDragon

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> FAO : Paulo. Heres your holes!


LOL looking good


----------



## greenink

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> As for the spread, it seems to spread light across the tank a lot better than the 1000ND too, possibly eliminating the need (but not want!) for a second 1500. I did, however, when upgrading, intend to purchase 2 1500's but one at a time.


 
Seriously considering upgrading to these - do you think 2 would work above a 120cm?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

mikeappleby said:


> Seriously considering upgrading to these - do you think 2 would work above a 120cm?



Hmm possibly, at a push. I'd go with 3. Set at 400 centres. But considering the cost of 3, your better off with an ATI sun power!


----------



## greenink

I've got a perfectly ok iQuatics 4*T5 rig, but love the shimmer off these LEDs, and how you can have a little bit of night time glow... Think these really show on video well.

Love how you've got to 20 pages with not a plant or fish yet.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Anyone see a discrepancy in size between the old and new cabinet 

(YES! That is a Eheim 2078 that is dwarfed in the picture!!)


----------



## Alastair

Looks sweet mate. Can really see the love that's gone into it. Well done buddy. 
Are you leaving it open fronted or have you got a door/doors in mind


----------



## tim

Real nice cabinet mate, top craftsmanship  are you going for a rescape when you move the tank across ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Alastair said:


> Looks sweet mate. Can really see the love that's gone into it. Well done buddy.
> Are you leaving it open fronted or have you got a door/doors in mind



Hello Al,
For now, open fronted, but will be one door( i think) eventually. Shaker style with top/bottom rails and stiles. 

whats the situation with your tank now? Whens it due back ?

Thanks mate 




tim said:


> Real nice cabinet mate, top craftsmanship  are you going for a rescape when you move the tank across ?



Hey Tim,

Thanks buddy!

Yes I will be doing so, but what Im yet unsure of, will take my time before I flood it though. So i can get it right/ maybe try DSM.  Will see 

Cheers,

Cheers,


----------



## Palm Tree

Its scary how much that cabinet looks like one i've been planning for ages 
What style will you be going for then, or do you just have an idea in your head ? I always think about how well an island style scape would work well in a tank with these dimensions. If you fancy trying some new plants I'd be up for swapping some for some of that Staurogyne


----------



## somethingfishy

Haha i worry sometimes when i look at something like your cabinet and can't stop think how sexy it looks lol
Just in the middle of building two mdf cabinets and i was really chuffed with them til i saw yours 

I think you should paint it grey haha so all us jealous watchers will stop turning green 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey guys, 
Been switching stuff around completely most of the afternoon and up until 10.30.

Knackered now, but definitely worth it 

Expect excited giddy childish updates tomorrow


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

This is far from finished. There is still the lighting rail, which will transform it again totally. This _Should _ be made soon, will go and see how the metal working is getting on, on Monday.

For a couple of weeks (Or until I devise a new layout!), I will run the tank as it is, it has been more or less stripped down with most of the substrate removed (approx. 25mm / 1" left covering the whole tank).I've left the Eleocharis 'Mini' growing in the front, as when disturbed, takes quite a while to get going in comparison to other plants.

I'm keen on having a go with an Island type layout in the centre, but with a tank of this dimension, its hard to achieve the 2 thirds rule without it overspilling to the sides.

I apologise for the quality of the photo, I will get some with the compact later 

I've just noticed how many of you are following me on my little adventure, Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Ady34

Hi Nath,
Looks great, but I'd definitely add a door 
Look forward to the rescape too....it also seems there is a current trend towards uber minimalist, super neat inner cabinets....grr, should see the state of mine, I even had the wife's birthday presents in it a few weeks ago!!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Deano3

Ady34 said:


> Hi Nath,
> Looks great, but I'd definitely add a door
> Look forward to the rescape too....it also seems there is a current trend towards uber minimalist, super neat inner cabinets....grr, should see the state of mine, I even had the wife's birthday presents in it a few weeks ago!!
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


 
take it she would never look in there then lol


----------



## Deano3

Deano3 said:


> take it she would never look in there then lol


 
and i agree will look even better once a door on  but still amazing craftmanship as is

Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Ady34 said:


> Hi Nath,
> Looks great, but I'd definitely add a door
> Look forward to the rescape too....it also seems there is a current trend towards uber minimalist, super neat inner cabinets....grr, should see the state of mine, I even had the wife's birthday presents in it a few weeks ago!!
> Cheerio,
> Ady.





Deano3 said:


> and i agree will look even better once a door on  but still amazing craftmanship as is
> 
> Dean




Hey guys, 
Yes I definitely am with you with the door. Will try have a bash at it this weekend  

Cheers for your ongoing support/opinions!


----------



## Deano3

enjoy giving oppinions as other people do with me as makes you see things from different perspectives ,and you and plentyof others help me so much so you are very welcome and keep up the good work

Dean


----------



## pompeyfan

It looks good, has plenty of room for the kit and top workmanship to boot, i think that cabinet is dreaming of palettes of green above too

Pete.


----------



## Alastair

Looks great mate now the tanks on it. Shame you have to put a door on to hide the filter.  Is it this weekend your making one?? .  
Oh and I didnt answer your question before sorry mate, my tank should be back a week Saturday .


----------



## k-hult

awesome tank, love the stand too, looks quality


----------



## Richard Dowling

How is this one looking now Nath?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Richard Dowling said:


> How is this one looking now Nath?



Dunno Richard, I'll ask the lads at the Rubbish Tip When I'm next down 

No, I've actually got a funny story about this, and will soon be reunited with the cabinet. Which will be ideal for a 60P tank. The optiwhite from TGM was of poor build quality, and the glass was not level on top, so I wasn't entirely happy with it.

We will see.
Cheers,
N


----------



## jack-rythm

Hey man, hope your well fella. This isn't still about is it?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

jack-rythm said:


> Hey man, hope your well fella. This isn't still about is it?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Jack, 
It's been a while! 
No this tanks long gone but I've got the caninet back and am currently in the process of re-topping it. The timber I used last time was not kiln dried and I was expecting it to move somewhat.
I've purchased, flattened and thicknessed the new oak, so should be back together soon. 
I'm also really considering getting rid of my mini M and getting a 60F to sit on this.

Cheers,
N


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

jack-rythm said:


> Hey man, hope your well fella. This isn't still about is it?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry jack, I forgot to ask if you've got anything on the go?


----------



## nayr88

Selling the mini m? Hmmmmmmmmmmm I'll be watching the for sale area closely haha. The 60f is a good size, get a few more textures in there and have bit more fun with fish choice.


----------

